#ubports 2018-07-02
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> If someone knows what the solution might be, you can reply here. https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1412/not-enough-free-space-in-var-cache-apt-archives
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, Ubuntu touch isn't designed for you to install more packages to the root filesystem
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Could you use a chroot in your home folder?
<ubptgbot> Lucía ☭♀☆🌈 was added by: Lucía ☭♀☆🌈
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> thanks @UniversalSuperBox  … yes I understand, I´m just doing some tests because I want to try to compile/run processing and openframeworks. … chroot might be a solution, but it seems you need schroot, that is not installed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Libertine is probably going to be your solution, I think it should be working in the next RC
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If it's not already
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> ok I will check Libertine and also give it a try. thanks a lot Dalton 😊
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> it looks is not there yet. https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/702
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Hm, ill have to try it on 16.04. On my pro 5 the libterine manager dosesnt show the package search results
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @gab11010, the GUI app and scope are not pre-installed, but you can use `libertine-container-manager` to create and manage a container from the CLI
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> :O thanks for the tip @dohbee  … I´ll follow the documentation. https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/libertine.html
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @Stereofont, This is tiresome commenting on some one when they are. Not around
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> I guess someone forgot it
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Fwd from Stereofont: A reminder to all that spamming and trolling are not acceptable. It is rude and disrespectful to other users. Spammers and trolls will be shown the door marked Exit
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> What do to?
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/0aioGs8p.png
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> install the telegram app?
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Telegram app has no search function
<ubptgbot> <delijati> Are some doc on how to build anbox aka anbox +Image. Trying to get it for my OPO
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @John_athan, Please do not post the same question to multiple groups
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @John_athan, Install telegram webapp
<rouji> wasn't anbox not a thing on OPO because of the ancient kernel or something?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There are issues with all Qualcomm powered devices. Anbox will get some attention when Xenial is solid
<rouji> huh, thought it was just some feature missing in older kernels
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rouji, We got issues with the GPU and the colorspace so everything looks very distorted ;)
<rouji> that sounds fun
<rouji> screenshot anywhere?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> nope not that I know
<rouji> sad
<ubptgbot> <delijati> Anx docs on how to reproduce the anbox build ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We ae happy about new contibutors, the list of todos is quite long ;)
<ubptgbot> <delijati> Yeah but without docs it is like doing it all ober again ;)
<ubptgbot> <delijati> Not tslking about docs more like a cookboock with commands the rest i could figure out
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I can just point you here: https://github.com/ubports/anbox
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee: One question about this SSH-script to put the key on the UT-device: Why does this script change the port at all? Why is it necessary to connect to a UT-phone with a specific port? In Sailfish you can just connect to the IP without mentioning the port...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] @dohbee: One question about this script to put the SSH-key on the UT-device: Why does this script change the port at all? Why is it necessary to connect to a UT-phone with a specific port? In Sailfish you can just connect to the IP without mentioning the port...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] @dohbee: One question about this script to put the SSH-key on the UT-device: Why does this script change the port at all? Why is it necessary to connect to a UT-phone on a specific port? In Sailfish you can just connect to the IP without mentioning the port...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] @dohbee: One question about this script to put the SSH-key on the UT-device: Why does this script change the port at all? Why is it necessary to connect to a UT-phone on a specific port? In Sailfish you can just connect to device-IP without mentioning the port...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] @dohbee: One question about this script to put the SSH-key on the UT-device: Why does this script change the port at all? Why is it necessary to connect to a UT-phone on a specific port? In Sailfish you can just connect to device-IP without mentioning the port... Maybe I misunderstand something. 😀
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Why does the script forward a local port to a remote port? And why can't I just put the file "authorized_keys" into ./ssh on the UT-phone to get SSH-access? 😄
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> And one more: Do I need the packages android-tools-fastboot AND android-tools-adb to run it?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Fastboot is probably not useful for accessing SSH. Adb is probably only used to forward the port from the phone to the PC. This could be also done directly (like in Plasma Mobile), but then it wouldn't be possible to use both adb and SSH on the phone.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @JBBgameich, I only need SSH. But it seems not enough to put "authorized_keys" into ./ssh, because the port of the phone is always changing?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Are you using WiFi or USB?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (sorry, I didn't read all the messages here yet in case you already said that)
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> I want to use WiFi... Right now this is possible via WiFi-transfer as well, but this is a bit annoying because you always have to connect to the phone on a different port.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> In my dream I would click on a bookmark in the FileManager of my PC to get directly connected with the phone - without inserting any password.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> With WiFi-transfer you have to use a port and password that changes every session - this is annoying a bit.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] I want to use WiFi... Right now file exchange is possible via WiFi-transfer as well, but this is a bit annoying because you always have to connect to the phone on a different port.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] In my dream I would click on a bookmark in the FileManager of my PC to get directly connected with the phone - without inserting any password. There I can see all the /home-folders of my device.
<rouji> so kind of like kde-connect for android
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> In Sailfish it works pretty nice as well. Put the SSH-pubkey on the phone and set a bookmark in your PC's filemanager. Click it and e voila... 😉
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] In Sailfish it works pretty nice as well. Put the SSH-pubkey on the phone and set a bookmark in your PC's filemanager. Click it and et voila... 😉
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i kinda wonder now if kdeconnect could just be installed via the terminal on uphone hmm
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @ignorare, Why the port would change, its a standard ssh server
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @Flohack, Everytime I connect via app "WiFi-transfer", there is a different port that I have to use...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] In Sailfish it works pretty nice as well. Put the SSH-pubkey on the phone and set a bookmark in your PC's filemanager. Click it and et voila - welcome to phones /home... 😉
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes thats WiFi transfer. In theory however you could install/enable the ordinary Linux ssh server
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> That would be better for your case
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @Flohack, Ah! This is just depending on WiFi-transfer and NOT on Ubuntu Touch at all?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> of course. WiFi transfer just wants to be supersecure
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Aaaah! 😊
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Remember, the base system is an odrinary Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> So I just have to install openssh-server?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You can go to /etc/ssh and /etc/defaults
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> mabye its already there idk
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But if not, just apt-get it, yes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But remember it will be gone each OTA ;)
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> hello all again, i solved the problem of dekko inbox not showing mails in the general inbox with this release https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/uploads/d6e03b08e2309a5b4da83b5fd594ed6d/dekko2.dekkoproject_0.1.6_armhf.click
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> thanks all for the support :D
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @Flohack, Flo, you are the man! 👍 I will try this later!
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @Flohack: So I check if there is a directory "openssh-server" either in /etc/ssh or in /etc/defaults, and if not, I install it via terminal?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yeah just follow a generic ubuntu guide how to set up an ssh server
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @Flohack, I will! Do you think this approach with connection via SSH is a risk? I think if there is the pubkey on the phone it should be safe at all?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> So no security-issue at all...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Unless there is a security flaw in ssh in 16.04 you will be safe. Just keep in mind its not more or less safe than on your desktop. Just upstream distro code ;)
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> (Photo, 1280x970) https://irc.ubports.com/870wO0ay.png
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> (Photo, 1280x966) https://irc.ubports.com/30n0CKFC.png
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Feature in the current issue of 'Linux User and Developer' on UBports.
<rouji> dem text be tiny
<ubptgbot> <Nikfrager> Dukato15
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Oh, the quality was reduced a little on upload to Telegram. I'll try to put it up again later on today.
<rouji> readable enough for a quick skim, no worries
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @padraic7a, woooow is that cool!
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> congrats! 😬😬😬
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Hopefully easier to read!
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/pFngiKb3.png
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> (Photo, 1031x1076) https://irc.ubports.com/pTG1DVJm.png
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> (Photo, 894x966) https://irc.ubports.com/KfkQg5Pf.png
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> (Photo, 910x416) https://irc.ubports.com/gzmLE8yL.png
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> (Photo, 463x960) https://irc.ubports.com/P4uG95vA.png
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> (Photo, 425x849) https://irc.ubports.com/1CsuksYU.png
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> (Photo, 838x927) https://irc.ubports.com/ZtqQiJ0x.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ignorare see https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/ssh.html
<ubptgbot> Black Impala was added by: Black Impala
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Black Impala, Hi Black Impala, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, This is not necessary. ssh is already there and works fine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ignorare, The port doesn't change. If you mean the stuff in phablet-shell, it's because the ssh connection is being forwarded over adb. You don't need that. You can just enable ssh and copy your pub key over, if you prefer
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, No but the WifiTransfer app renadomly selects a port to be connected to
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Yes, but that's not something I ever suggested to use for ssh
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yeah ;)
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, So you mean, openssh-server is already installed by default?  👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Just run `android-gadget-service ssh enable` and ssh will work.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Guys, this community is awesome! :-)
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Thank you Rodney!
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> And then everything the common way: Just put the pubkey into ./ssh?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well .ssh
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I don't remember using any command to enable it … perhaps with Developer mode, it's enabled?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, it is not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, if you used phablet-shell script, it enables it for you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I'm in awe, why nobody read the f. documentation? It's all there 😂
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] I'm in awe, why nobody reads the f. documentation? It's all there 😂
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> okay I see.... LOL
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies, I wasn't meaning you precisely ;)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> no, it's okay … I'm just really wondering because I've used ssh.. … oh well, maybe I just forgot that step that I did :D
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :D
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @advocatux, Maya be, read the f. documentation with the link should be pinned in this Supergroup ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> lol
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @advocatux, [Edit] May be, read the f. documentation with the link should be pinned in this Supergroup ?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @libremax, Yea
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @advocatux, Oh, I am sorry for that! 😁
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @advocatux, Thank you very much! But just for better understanding: Does this command just enable the common (usual) openssh-server from Linux-systems, or does it enable some different ssh-server?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what different ssh server would it be?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, I don't know - I was wondering about this word "android" in the command... 😁😉
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> no, it's a "normal" ssh-server
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, because things are integrated with android things, on android-based devices
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Aaah! Thank you guys!
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> I am sorry for asking newbie-questions, but I am a technician and not a programmer... 😄
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i understand the plan is to move away from that in the future, as we want to be usable without the android stuff, but for now it is what it is
<ubptgbot> <sambuccid> (Sticker, 512x380) https://irc.ubports.com/DDCf2CJd.webp
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, Thank you Rodney, I understand! Maybe Purism can push it forward...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, [Edit] Thank you Rodney, I understand! Maybe Purism can push it forward as well...
<ubptgbot> Mehdi Abdellah was added by: Mehdi Abdellah
<ubptgbot> <Mehdi Abdellah> hello . how to install ubuntu in samsung 👍
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> which samsung?
<ubptgbot> <Mehdi Abdellah> rom ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> ok, but which samsung?
<ubptgbot> <Mehdi Abdellah> for mobile
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> there are like 100 different samsung phones
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> all of them are different
<ubptgbot> <Mehdi Abdellah> j320h
<ubptgbot> <Mehdi Abdellah> cccc
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> You need to port it to your phone https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> And your phone got only 1.5g RAM, so it will probably be very slow
<ubptgbot> <Mehdi Abdellah> Try it
<ubptgbot> <Mehdi Abdellah> cccc
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mehdi the only way to get Ubuntu Touch on your phone is to port Halium, which allows Ubuntu Touch to run on Android phones. Otherwise, you will not be able to install it.
<ubptgbot> <Mehdi Abdellah> ok thx ❤
<ubptgbot> <Mehdi Abdellah> (Sticker, 482x512) https://irc.ubports.com/pc5kn4xB.webp
<ubptgbot> <Mehdi Abdellah> tnx
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Mehdi Abdellah, It is not a ROM in terms of Android ROM. Thats also the reason why it needs more effort and a porting process. If your device has LineageOS in a usable state, chances are high you can make a port.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyone encountered a problem with MTP? … on windows 7, it says "You don't have permission to access this device" … it was working before and it only happens on my bq E5 … my Nexus 5 works fine
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> silly question perhaps but is your phone unlocked while you try to access?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> nope 😁
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> usb MTP connection "locks" along with your screen i think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well the screen hs to be unlocked to initiate the connection
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> ^MTP stays up after you lock again?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, it should keep working if the screen blanks from timeout
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but if you unplug, you need to unlock to re-plug again
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> heh it does. never noticed as i set the screen lock delay to max,  and end up using the phone before  that anyways
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yes, that's correct, just need one time unlock and it's good … but on my bq E5, it stops working :( … anyway, it only happens on this specific laptop....
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> When is the next xenial RC?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TomasOqvist, RC channels is built weekly
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Given the first one came out on Wednesday, I'd say Wednesday
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @UniversalSuperBox, Ok, thanks. I am waiting to try the clock and calendar fix.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee and @Flohack: I am extremely happy, the SFTP file exchange to all of my UT-devices is working great! 👍👍  This is truely Apple-comfort on a Linux-device - great! Thank you so much guys!!! … However, there is one thing we should add into the SSH-manual above: If you want to connect to your UT-device within your PC's file ma
<ubptgbot> nager you first have to create a file with name "config" in your computers directory "/home/user/.ssh". The content of this file is:  … Host    <Hostname-of-UT-Device> …     User    phablet …     IdentitiesOnly    yes …     IdentityFile    ~/.ssh/id_rsa_<PUBKEY> … Without this file you will always receive an error when connecting to the UT-device f
<ubptgbot> rom your computer...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] @dohbee and @Flohack: I am extremely happy, the SFTP file exchange to all of my UT-devices is working great! 👍👍  This is truely Apple-comfort on a Linux-device - great! Thank you so much guys!!! 😍  … However, there is one thing we should add into the SSH-manual above: If you want to connect to your UT-device within your P
<ubptgbot> C's file manager you first have to create a file with name "config" in your computers directory "/home/user/.ssh". The content of this file is:  … Host    <Hostname-of-UT-Device> …     User    phablet …     IdentitiesOnly    yes …     IdentityFile    ~/.ssh/id_rsa_<PUBKEY> … Without this file you will always receive an error when connecting to the
<ubptgbot> UT-device from your computer...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] @dohbee and @Flohack: I am extremely happy, the SFTP file exchange to all of my UT-devices is working great! 👍👍  This is truely Apple-comfort on a Linux-device - great! Thank you so much guys!!! 😍  … However, there is one thing we should add into the SSH-manual above: If you want to connect to your UT-device within your P
<ubptgbot> C's file manager you first have to create a file with name "config" into your computers directory "/home/user/.ssh". The content of this file is:  … Host    <Hostname-of-UT-Device> …     User    phablet …     IdentitiesOnly    yes …     IdentityFile    ~/.ssh/id_rsa_<PUBKEY> … Without this file you will always receive an error when connecting to th
<ubptgbot> e UT-device from your computer...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you don't need to do that
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, Yeah? I had to do that for my Sailfish-device and now for my Ubuntu-device as well. Without this file I always got an error when connecting...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i've certainly not done that. but you do need a working local DNS server set up, or aliases for the IPs, if you want to connect via hostname
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ignorare, what error?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, Something like "Only connecting via pubkey possible" or something like this... I don't remember it...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, Maybe I am missing the DNS server because I installed my Os without recommended packages...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, [Edit] Maybe I am missing the DNS server because I installed my OS without recommended packages...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well a DNS server is not part of the default ubuntu install
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, [Edit] Something like "Only connecting via pubkey possible" or something like this... I don't remember, I was too happy when connecting was successful. 😊
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Ah okay! So you installed the DNS-server manually?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and most people don't need to install one. your wifi router may provide it for you. it depends on your network setup
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Well, I would always prefer a simple config file instead of unwanted packages. 😃
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i have a physical server for mail/storage/dlna/dhcp/dns/etc
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Sounds like you are not an average user... 😄😉
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Unfortunately I don't remember the exact phrase of the error, but it was something with "only pubkey allowed" or something like this.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> But nevertheless, @dohbee, thank you very much for your extremely kind help!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> This is seriously Apple comfort... Get home with your phone, access the phone with your computer without fucking around with anything - great!
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] This is seriously Apple comfort... Get home with your phone, access the phone with your computer without fucking around with anything and without cable - great! 👍
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] This is seriously Apple comfort... Get home with your phone, access the phone with your computer without fucking around with anything and without annoying USB-cables - great! 👍
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] Unfortunately I don't remember the exact phrase of the error, but it was something containing "only pubkey allowed" or something like this.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] This is seriously Apple comfort... Get home with your phone, access the phone with your computer without fucking around with anything and even without annoying USB-cables - great! 👍
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] This is seriously Apple comfort... Get home with your phone, access the phone with your computer without fucking around with anything and even without annoying USB-cables - great! 👍😍
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Now we just need a cable-free charging system... 😊
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> you can even use x forwarding if you want...but that's not for normal users 😛
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ignorare, Nexus 4 and 5 have that already
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> Do you find that Nexus 5 battery life is pretty weak?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not really, but i don't use mine much if ever, any more
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> I find the OPO last quite long
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @exar_kun, Yes. It is also variable in ways that make me suspect some part of the software stack. But I've never identified enough of a pattern to track it down.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it wasn't terribly great when i used it daily with ubuntu on it, as my only phone, but that was a long time ago, and i guess some of the things there are now much better
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @alan_griffiths, there's the one bit about bluetooth stack that reportedly causes much battery consumption via wakeups
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> @alan_griffiths, I think there was a bug reported on github, but it's still pretty bad. Maybe kernel thing..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> keeping the device from hitting deep sleep
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think it's on the android side, too
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> yes
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> Well actually I don't know, but probably
<ubptgbot> Daniel Marsee was added by: Daniel Marsee
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee: I am still excited about the new file exchange... Thanks again! 😉👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Daniel !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
#ubports 2018-07-03
<ubptgbot> Geek2002 was added by: Geek2002
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> @UniversalSuperBox would appreciate if you could tell the reason
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'll PM you then
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That okay?
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> yus
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @exar_kun, Lately yes. More than before. Hey... Do I know you? GIT!!
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> morning people of ubports
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> Yep can also confirm nexus 5 battery is terrible. Wasnt sure if it was just that it was an older phone or not. But I do remember there being something on github about it. 🤔
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @padraic7a, Easier to read. If you wanted them to retain the original quality upload them as a file or if you are using desktop version, send them without compression :)
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @padraic7a, So far I’ve found multitasking not possible unless you go to UBTweaks and disable app standby. Get to still listen to internet radio via the browser while having my screen locked 🎉
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yep not upgrading to 18.04 just yet
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> (Photo, 698x74) https://irc.ubports.com/5FJf70iL.png
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> Btw, the HUD is available in MATE as well
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Fuseteam, I also dislike how if I click on an icon it doesn't allow me to choose which window to bring focus to. A problem when I have 4 Firefox windows with 3 terminals.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @neothethird, https://github.com/rilian-la-te/vala-panel-appmenu
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> haha that why i stick with 16.04 while trying to figure out i can help with the developement of unity 8 :3
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @AlexanderPlaza, Well this happens if you use the one click tweak
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and oh my didn't know it was just available in mate hmm
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @ignorare, @ignorare I followed your discussion about the SSH but I didn't understand very much the details....would you mind to write a small HowTo for interested users like me and maybe make it persistent, by writing a dedicated thread on the UBports Forum? I'd really appreciate :) thanks
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] haha that why i stick with 16.04 while trying to figure out how and if i can help with the developement of unity 8 :3
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @AlexanderPlaza, Ah, didn't know that was an option
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @neothethird, Tried mate. works well, but just couldn't get past that ghastly green, which no matter what you do for theming keeps rearing it's zombie colored head.  plus they seem to have that age old gnome problem of widget positioning having a life of its own.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @neothethird, [Edit] Tried mate. works well, but just couldn't get past that ghastly green, which no matter what you do for theming keeps rearing its zombie colored head.  plus they seem to have that age old gnome problem of widget positioning having a life of its own.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @neothethird, [Edit] Tried mate. works well, but just couldn't get past that ghastly green, which no matter what you do for theming keeps rearing its zombie colored head.  plus they seem to have that age old gnome problem of panel item positioning having a life of its own.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> landed on budgie. so far it's agreeing with me
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> no HUD tho
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I just use the mate-hud script on kde, works well enough
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Lyokanthrope, 🤔
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> It's just a Python script 🤷‍♂
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> it's just in ubuntu repo?
<ubptgbot> phildeler was added by: phildeler
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @phildeler, Hi Philippe, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed. … There are UBports language focus groups too.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @mattbel10, Well, I had to follow a different approach. I am a newbie, but the specialists here said there is a different approach available without this config-file...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @mattbel10, [Edit] Well, I had to follow a different approach. I am a newbie, but the specialists here said there is a different approach possible without this config-file...
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @ignorare, yes, but I understood you succeeded to do what you were looking for....or am I mistaken? However, in case you succeeded, it would be great to share with other users your findings. You know, this is a volunteers community and every step further from each of us I think should be shared
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @mattbel10, Sure! I am just unsure if there is a better solution available. @dohbee said this config-file is not necessary, so I was wondering about. In case it is a correct option nevertheless I would prefer to extend the SSH-wiki-entry with that.
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> ubsync - OpenStore … https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/ubsync
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> How can I contact the device for this ^^
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> [Edit] How can I contact the dev for this ^^
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @ignorare, no problem dude and thanks for sharing :)
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @mattbel10, For now, you can just follow the SSH-manual and then add a file with name "config" into ".ssh". This file contains the text I posted above...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @mattbel10, [Edit] For now, you can just follow the SSH-manual and then add a file with name "config" into your PC-directory ".ssh". This file contains the text I posted above...
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> where is this manual? do you mean on the UBports docs?
<ubptgbot> <phildeler> Hi, thankyou for welcome advocatux, sorry I'm french, and as you know like many french people, I'm not confortable with speaking english, but  I will try. I don't know if I will buy a Oneplus one or a Nexus 5, what is the best for ubports, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @mattbel10, Yes, right!
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @mattbel10, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/ssh.html?highlight=ssh
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @Daniel_Wood, Would it make sense to contact him via the gitlab repo?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> As far as I understand correct, @dohbee said that the config-file is only necessary if you want to connect to a hostname instead of an IP-address...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> So if you connect to the IP, it should be fine like described in the manual.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] So if you connect to the IP the classic way, it should be already fine like described in the manual.
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @Daniel_Wood, I can't find a member of any of the UBports groups going by 'Ernesst'. I wonder if @cibersheep might know ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @phildeler, Both are good phones for UT … You can join https://t.me/UBports_French too :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @padraic7a, Maybe you are looking for Kévin (@Ern_st )?
<ubptgbot> <phildeler> Ok, thanks advocatux! I will test the french group
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @mattbel10, [Edit] Sure! I am just unsure if there is a better solution available. @dohbee said this config-file is not mandatory in case of usual connects to the pure IP-address. In case of it is a correct option nevertheless I would prefer to extend the SSH-wiki-entry with that.
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @advocatux, could be, @Daniel_Wood meet @Ern_st
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] @mattbel10: As far as I understand correct, @dohbee said that the config-file is only necessary if you want to connect to a hostname instead of an IP-address...
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> @padraic7a, Thanks!!
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> No bother, and thanks @advocatux
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <cibersheep> @padraic7a, Oh, I tried to get both connected. Let me go to the computer
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Think it might be ok now.
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @ignorare, I see.....thank you then, I will have a look definitely at the UBports guide!
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4mien86okg4iz4i/com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.5.622~94b0712_armhf.click?dl=0
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Can someone test this click pkg on xenial?
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> My Ubuntu phone is at home :/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @nfsprodriver I think it's better to use the Openstore and/or the QA and testing group for this first 😉
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> BTW, I'm going to try it now :)
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> I understand you ☺
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hey @nfsprodriver your filemanager is working great and even that content-hub issue is fixed 🤘 … Good job !!!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're the man !!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Now THIS is a FIX that was really needed! thank you @nfsprodriver :D
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Wohoo!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The new filemanager looks beautiful too
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Does it have search function
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hey, don't be a party pooper 😂
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Thanks to the lately work of Brian and Marius fixing samba stuff in clickable container :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> this is huge, thank you guys
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Going to upload the clickable stuff to github soon...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @nfsprodriver do you know if the translations for your filemanager is going to be handle by Weblate?
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> No not yet. This state is not upstream.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Okay, thank you
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Still a WIP, but I think due to that progress there might be a merge soon :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Oh, I love the Dark Mode
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I've been trying to run this command for Libertine:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> libertine-container-manager exec --command "curl -L 'https://bintray.com/user/downloadSubjectPublicKey?username=tizonia' | apt-key add -" --id vivid
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But I get the errors:
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The Icon mode and dark are awesome i hope this time this File Manager will get released as stable
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Oh man, I needed 4GB swap to avoid my Laptop to collapse 😂
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> curl: option -: is unknown … curl: try 'curl --help' or 'curl --manual' for more information
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Not sure how to correct for that?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/l1vlRLiq.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Behold !!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> try Icon mode :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/WFIwFRjS.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> lol
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> another good thing is that UTmedia is now useful again to watch videos in hammrhead
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Good
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/DUvAwfsk.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Small icons & Dark Mode
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😻😻😻
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @malditobastardo, Hope
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @malditobastardo, [Edit] Nope
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Open with another app does not show UTmedia
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> You have to use the File Manager to do it.. it was always like that
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @TartanSpartan, Check out you have type `-L` right, or try `--location` instead or maybe that parameter isn't supported in that version? 🤷‍♂️
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'll check, but you'd think and hope it would be by thr time of Vivid in 2015.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Could someone on a desktop please try the command:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> curl -location 'https://bintray.com/user/downloadSubjectPublicKey?username=tizonia' | sudo apt-key add -
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And yes I know I didn't include sudo in the Libertine command.
<ubptgbot> <Jakob> @nfsprodriver, Thank you for this work. It works for me on xenial RC2 (Pro5). A big step to make 16.04 usable! Great design theme.
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> It makes this error after make systemimage command.
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> (Photo, 1366x768) https://irc.ubports.com/H0msRQ57.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ankaos, Please, join the @halium group to resolve your issues with Halium.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @TartanSpartan, I run this command in the X11/desktop apps terminal, but it says "ERROR: this command can only br run by root".
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I was under the impression that I had set a super user for Libertine though.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *be
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, there is no such thing as a super user under libertine. it is an unpriviliged chroot. when you run the apps normally, you are running as a user without root privilges. when you do `libertine-container-manager exec` you are running a shell as would appear to be root user
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, The option is `--location` (two dashes), but you shouldn't be using it in this case anyway. what you want is `curl -O - https://url.com/apt.key | apt-key add -` i guess
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But remember you instructed me to create /usr/local/bin/sudo which reads "exec $@"?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok, I'll try that syntax.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, that's because you installed sudo and messed things up, so suggested this as a workaround so sudo would just be a no-op
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I see.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, curl doesn't print data to STDOUT by default, and the -L,--location option is for handling redirect errors with a different url
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> So:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> curl -O - https://bintray.com/user/downloadSubjectPublicKey?username=tizonia | apt-key add - i
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, presumably
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well no you typed that wrong
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and no i on the end
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> don't put single ` around the url like that
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Oh you had i as the personal pronoun. Right.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (or any number of ` around just the url, for that matter)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> curl -O - https://bintray.com/user/downloadSubjectPublicKey?username=tizonia | apt-key add -
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Fails on both unfortunately:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/2TLZuJWv.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/ajrnMTXO.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Work break is over, but I'll be back later to try again.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need to exec bash and then run the command, probably
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or just download the key by itself, and apt-key add it directly rather than via pipes
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Will go for the latter, later, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Remus Barth> Hi all, great work btw, I did not find anywhere if UBport  on nexus 5 supports wireless charging, thx in advance!
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> @TartanSpartan, ```curl -L  https://bintray.com/user/downloadSubjectPublicKey?username=tizonia > key.key && sudo apt-key add key.key && rm key.key ``` … the unnecessery long way to do it … but it works
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Remus Barth, This is a feature of the hardware, not the OS. Yes, it works.
<ubptgbot> <Remus Barth> Thank you, on my way than to have a complete wireless device, I thing with miracast I will solve also the screen cable, tonight I will test, super!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> miracast will be much slower i guess
<ubptgbot> <Remus Barth> For a terminal, I hope it will be enough
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> When I close private window in browser home window also closes
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> 16.04
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> [Edit] 16.04 rc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John_athan, please report issues on github
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but in short this is because you don't close windows from the app switcher. you close apps.
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @John_athan, That is already reported
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @dohbee, no, it is a bug in oxide. It works with browser-ng
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/aJOfFSCA.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know. just exec bash and then do it all inside the shell, rather than doing each thing individually with the exec command
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Y6RGkrwG.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not inside xterm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean do `libertine-container-manager exec -c "/bin/bash"` to get a shell as root
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ah ok.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Not working but will get into it later.
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> Hi! Do someone knows how can I download the UBports Recovery image for a specific device?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @TronFortyTwo, cdimage.ubports.com
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> but not all devices work with the ubports recovery
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> eg meizu and bq
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @neothethird, ok thanks
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @neothethird, So for bacon is ok?
<ubptgbot> ronenl was added by: ronenl
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TronFortyTwo, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @neothethird, mm, actually, why don't we host recovery images for those? isn't it the same recovery on the retail images, just has adb removed?
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @dohbee, 👍
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @dohbee, I am actually not sure
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @TronFortyTwo, http://cdimage.ubports.com/devices/boot-bacon.img
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> wait, that's boot
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> http://cdimage.ubports.com/devices/recovery-bacon.img
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> there
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @ronenl !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/EUDqM6WH.png Hello Libertine for Xenial!
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/KOnos2ks.png
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> I just don't know how to open the installed apps, for I guess the libertine scope is still missing....but at least I can install them :)
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mattbel10, I found out that theirs a new libertine scope called classic apps installed in the newest update
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> How do I uninstall scopes now?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> mmmmh where is this scope? I cannot find it on the OpenStore
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> It's already installrf
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> [Edit] It's already installef
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> [Edit] It's already installed
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> really? I don't see it....what phone are you on?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Oneplusone
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> I don't own such an app on my pro5 devel OS
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> [Edit] I don't own such an app on my pro5 16.04 devel OS
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @PhoenixLandPirate, BTW you can de-flag a scope from the menu which shows up swiping from the bottom edge of the phone
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/sogPHSQ0.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @PhoenixLandPirate, very useful 😆
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack, I try
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @PhoenixLandPirate, but are you on vivid or xenial? some of your scopes are not available for xenial yet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the way you uninstall scopes is the same way it's always been done i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nothing changed in that respect in the 16.04 images
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dohbee, The Ubuntu software scope has been gone for a very long time, and I don't think theirs been a front end to remove scopes since then.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PhoenixLandPirate, open store app is the store now
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dohbee, Yeah but none of the scopes show up in there, unless they're uploaded to the openstore
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so you couldn't have installed them then, since they're not in the store.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> But as you see from my screen shot, I clearly do
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Its okay, you can uninstall via UT Tweak Tool :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i can basically see nothing from the screen shot, because of the background
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/04XwWv90.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does system settings hang when trying to download the system update, for anyone else?
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @dohbee, Nope not here on my OPO
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I've installed 3 apps using libertine via the system settings, but the apps aren't showing up in the Legacy Applications scope for some reason
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is definitely something wrong with that deb packaged scope, indeed
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/oTMPmg8D.png
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> android sucks...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> eh
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> bored.. compiled fishy shooter for android to amuse myself
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> not amused.. ndk ewww java, c, c++
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, you have to have a bit of java that android calls into for starting your app
<ubptgbot> Thomas Eitzenberger was added by: Thomas Eitzenberger
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Thomas !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Eitzenberger> Quick Question: How do i get firefox / libreoffice run on the 16.04rc fpr BQM10FHD?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/IfO9DnGR.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee that's what happens when I try to apt-add key via exec bash.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm a little surprised that browser-ng doesn't crash now, as firefox in xenial container also crashes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan ok, i don't know. maybe set `TMPDIR=/home/phablet/.cache/tmp` or something before running apt-key
<ubptgbot> SpeedyTree was added by: SpeedyTree
<ubptgbot> <SpeedyTree> Hello Everyone!
<ubptgbot> <SpeedyTree> How is it going?
<ubptgbot> <SpeedyTree> We were celebrating the last 1000 members.
<ubptgbot> <SpeedyTree> Now 1600
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, That reminds me of some bug with the update progress bar, its totally fine when its async, but sometimes it has 0 progress for minutes. Seems to be the estimated download speed calculation or idk. Then, from 0% to 100% in one big jump
<ubptgbot> <SpeedyTree> [Edit] Last time, we were celebrating 1000 members.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee I note that I get a permission refusal as root if I try to navigate to the phablet directory within home.
<ubptgbot> <prpleXist> Hi 16.04 is great smooth etc but no mail applications?  dekko no longer works
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @prpleXist, Dekko for xenial is WIP
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, yeah, there's that, but system-settings ui gets hanged and you can't go back to main page or anything. have to kill it and then restart it, and then you can go tap install
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Question. If I add the .gpg file to .cache/libertine-container/vivid/rootfs/etc/apt$ cd trusted.gpg.d/ via a simple CLI mv operation, does that count as having added the key and therefore does it permit me to update from that repo if I add the source to source.list?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *let me correct that dir:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> .cache/libertine-container/vivid/rootfs/etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, you don't need to have the key added to add the source or install a package from it. and no, i don't think that's the right place for the key to be anyway
<ubptgbot> <SpeedyTree> Anyone good with Gerrit?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SpeedyTree, there's @ubports_ot for off topic discussion, btw
<ubptgbot> <Thomas> I messed my `bq AQUARIS E4.5` up. Now it always gets stuck in the bq boot screen. … Can I use the `SP flash tool` to reinstall the firmware without losing my `USRDATA`?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Thomas, Take care to use it only in firmware upgrade mode, otherwise it will brick your phone
<ubptgbot> jacob_morosco was added by: jacob_morosco
<ubptgbot> <jacob_morosco> hello i have a question i am new
<ubptgbot> <jacob_morosco> does ubports support the Nexus 5 AND the Nexus 5X? I don't know if they're in the same family.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> only Nexus 5, 5X is different device
<ubptgbot> <jacob_morosco> okay thanks.
<ubptgbot> <jacob_morosco> can it be used with Google Project Fi?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> no idea what is it or how it's related to UBPorts
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> It's a carrier afaik
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I got tizonia (a CLI music streaming wrapper) running on Libertine. But I can't get Soundcloud to playback. Would anyone like to take a look themselves?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jacob_morosco, The basics will probably work, but not the Google integration
<ubptgbot> <Thomas> @Stereofont, Should I keep the default settings for `firmware upgrade` mode or uncheck the entry for `USRDATA`?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You can't get ubports from so flash. It's resetting to open image
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I suggest you join @welcomeplus for help with that
<ubptgbot> <Dave S> Getting this log file. Is it anything to worry about? … untrusted-helper-push-helper:153.......... … unhandled push type: "CHAT_MESSAGE_GIFF"
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Anyone with a Oneplus One, notice any dead spots with their touch screen trying to unlock or type? It works eventually but noticed it takes a bit to notice input. Not sure if it’s the phone or me running 16.04
#ubports 2018-07-04
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @AlexanderPlaza, Sounds like a hardware issue. I've had it happen on different devices throughout the years.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Mmm just gotta find a replacement screen and see if that’s the problem
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @jacob_morosco, https://www.androidauthority.com/psa-project-fi-phones-792301/
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> probally similar, all the extra network switching stuff probally won't work like expected
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> looks like you will only get the tmobile part
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Update coming today
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @John_athan, ?
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Rc weekly update
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> does anyone know if there is any MTK-specific code in Mir or somewhere else for MediaTek HDMI control?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I'm sure it had to be done for Ubuntu Tablet, as hdmi port is controlled by ioctls to /dev/hdmitx
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> in Android, there are Java frameworks and JNI code that handles this, it could be based on, but I'd really like to reuse existing solution if there is any
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> https://github.com/yuan1617/Framwork/blob/master/frameworks/base/services/core/jni/com_mediatek_hdmi_MtkHdmiManagerService.cpp - that's what I'm talking about on Android side
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I guess could be grepped by "hdmitx"
<ubptgbot> <Sr> Ub ports support Sony Xperia so c5303?
<ubptgbot> <Sr> Sp c5303
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> No
<ubptgbot> <koni_raid> Hi, I noticed a wrong translation: instead of Never it is displayed: Aldrig
<ubptgbot> <koni_raid> using Ubuntu 16.04 (2018-07-04) on a N5, Language English (UK)
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Open ah bug report 😃
<ubptgbot> <koni_raid> done
<ubptgbot> <koni_raid> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/742
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/nwh0OL9l.webp
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @koni_raid, You can fix it yourself :) https://translate.ubports.com/translate/ubports/system-settings/en_GB/?checksum=&offset=&q=Aldrig&search=substring&source=on&target=on&type=all&ignored=False
<ubptgbot> Quantumechanic was added by: Quantumechanic
<ubptgbot> <Quantumechanic> Any /saved stuff here ?
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Quantumechanic !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Quantumechanic> @Bolly, That was too early :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Quantumechanic as it seems you're interested in the history of this group, you can click on Information and access to all the pubished material 👍
<ubptgbot> <Quantumechanic> @advocatux, Sure :D
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <Quantumechanic> @advocatux, Id want the manifest link :P
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @koni_raid, Well it is Old Norse, so close 😎
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit, I would guess it's handled in kernel level?
<ubptgbot> <anpok> @NotKit, The Android Hardware c API can controll the outputs, and yes the android mir platform has Code that drives that
<ubptgbot> <anpok> The c API is rather clumsy and assumes/requires a single threaded compositon loop
<ubptgbot> <anpok> Ah those are output configurations that are probably   exposed through that side channel
<ubptgbot> <koni_raid> @advocatux, done!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> SelectaSnoop was added by: SelectaSnoop
<ubptgbot> <anpok> [Edit] Ah those are secondary output configurations that are probably   exposed through that side channel
<ubptgbot> <Pgcor> Hi! Is anyone with Pro5 experiencing strange behaviour with cellular data? Mine isn't going beyond the Edge connection, in places where other phones with same mobile operator, and other operators are working well, even with 4G. … Ia there a known issue about Pro5's cellular data connection going slow, or it could be a hardware problem
<ubptgbot>  of my Pro5?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @anpok, on tablet or in general? It seems output needs to enabled through /dev/hdnitx first, which is not mapped to hardware API
<ubptgbot> <anpok> In general.. The display API knows one external one virtual output, next to the primary.. I would assume that the mtk display service impl maps that but with less detail..
<ubptgbot> <anpok> https://android.googlesource.com/platform/hardware/libhardware/+/master/include/hardware/hwcomposer.h a service should implement the hw_composer_device interface.. This is what mir uses to enable and configure the external output..
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @anpok, Long time no see xd
<ubptgbot> <anpok> Yes I am back.. Finishing the Sony Port.. My wife needs a new phone
<ubptgbot> <anpok> And too much overtime at Siemens
<ubptgbot> <anpok> @Pgcor, Things like that are related to the baseband firmware.. Afaik out of reach of the linux kernel
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Good to hear Andi. A lot of things happened meanwhile xD
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> Is there a better tool / way to get the barcode from an image, than using zbarimg ? (i takes 4-5s on the OnePlus One and 0,04s on my PC)
<ubptgbot> <anpok> Yeah I saw the nice halium install script..
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> @dohbee, from the beginning of the 16.04  i always experienced this kind of behaviours ..  and still with the last update of today.. for me was about 390 mb .. it lasted about 3 min but the line never moved from 278 mb .. until install in the end.. meanwhile system settings it is kinda freezed
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <anpok> @Pgcor, Look in the ubports forum.. There are people with the same problems and solutions
<ubptgbot> <Milan> enyone  here have installed 16.04 rc on nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @anpok, This is awesome news! :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @anpok, I got a sony device im have my heart set on, snapdragon 845 and usb 3.1 with native displayport. convergence dream phone
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @anpok, [Edit] I got a sony device I have my heart set on, snapdragon 845 and usb 3.1 with native displayport. convergence dream phone
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> just needs to find some freetime to port it 😅
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @anpok, Awesome! :D Is this something thats ready for a spot on the system-image server maybe??
<ubptgbot> <anpok> I can push the device Manifest.. Halium and plasma will work.. Still issues with apparmor (maybe)
<ubptgbot> <anpok> The recent Lineage changes made device repo changes minimal.. There are Just a bunch of errors in themuppets
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> humm ok, does it have the kernel backports for apparmor?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @anpok, This is really cool and awesome!
<ubptgbot> <anpok> Yeah I added it..
<ubptgbot> <anpok> Something might have gone wrong there.. Also the kernel has seen a lot of changes from Sony..
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, And the other 18 phones you've got on your desk :P
<ubptgbot> <anpok> It would be good to have another few pairs of eyes
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @anpok, sure, got the src somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <anpok> All your sources are belong to us
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> huh?
<ubptgbot> <anpok> https://github.com/ubports/android_kernel_sony_msm8994
<ubptgbot> <anpok> Already there..
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> ah ok, will see if i find something
<ubptgbot> <anpok> https://github.com/ubports/android_kernel_sony_msm8994/blob/halium-7.1/arch/arm64/configs/kitakami_sumire_defconfig
<ubptgbot> Kai Plan was added by: Kai Plan
<ubptgbot> <Kai Plan> Hey there, sorry to bother you guys, but I try to install UBPorts on Oneplus One Takes like hours "Flashing Images" with the UBports installer. how long would be normal?
<rouji> a few minutes at most for me
<ubptgbot> <Kai_Plan> -.- It´s the second oneplus one I seem to waste. should be easy though - activate developer mode, connect to pc, start installer, choose model, start fastboot - wait a few minutes at most - have fun, Not for me.
<rouji> mind you I've had my share of odd problems with the installer
<rouji> not a fan of the local webapp nonsense
<rouji> but if it does work correctly, it's fairly quick
<ubptgbot> <Kai_Plan> is there a good install guide to do it by hand?
<rouji> I'd like to know that too
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @anpok, basically UBPorts won't detect display on Gemini
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I guess in case it was exposed by display API, nothing special would be needed?
<ubptgbot> <Mikhail_outerspace> https://outerspace.ga/static.php?id=18
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Mikhail_outerspace keep it on topic
<ubptgbot> <Mikhail_outerspace> what?
<ubptgbot> <Mikhail_outerspace> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: @Mikhail_outerspace keep it on topic
<ubptgbot> <ilfuma88> what about displaylink and connection with superBook?
<ubptgbot> balcy was added by: balcy
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> @Kai_Plan, is your device unlocked? did you install adb and fastboot? did you try to clear ubports installer's cache? there is a welcome group that can help you to solve this tipe of problems..
<ubptgbot> <Kai_Plan> thx for the help. I can start into Ubports recovery, but it won´t boot up to the regular startscreen
<ubptgbot> <Kai_Plan> I think I change to teh welcome group :)
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> What is libertine?
<ubptgbot> <balcy> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/libertine.html
<ubptgbot> <balcy> allows to run desktop apps on the phone
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Kai_Plan, First boot takes a long time
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> After it is done flashing just let it do its think, I remember I thought it failed on mine
<ubptgbot> <Kai_Plan> Well, I fire it up again. last time I let it run over night.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Hm, well not that long...
<ubptgbot> Pascal was added by: Pascal
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Is it possible to install the current Ubuntu Touch OTA-3, on the latest Fairphone 2 ? Has the « blue screen » bus been fixed ? Thanks !
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes and yes
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Thx ! What’s the best way, ubports-installer, or a shell script (Debian or Ubuntu) to get the things done ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ubports-installer is preferrable.
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Thx !!!
<ubptgbot> <anpok> @NotKit yes .. is the source for the display service somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <anpok> or hwcomposer..
<ubptgbot> <anpok> I think qdisplay is the name of the service on qualcom devices..
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @anpok, Correct
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I hate seeing "qdisplay.service died" in logcat 😝
<ubptgbot> <anpok> yes.. @NotKit also next to knowing that a display is attached - the api is also used for posting frame buffers - so if it is not exposed - how would the android port work then?
<ubptgbot> Pasi was added by: Pasi
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Sup pasi
<ubptgbot> Milos was added by: Milos
<ubptgbot> Yugal_Patil was added by: Yugal_Patil
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi Milos & @Yugal_Patil, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed. … There are UBports language focus groups too 👍
<ubptgbot> WolfLarson was added by: WolfLarson
#ubports 2018-07-05
<ubptgbot> <WolfLarson> suggestions for a mail client? I cant seem to find one in the store.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Dekko2
<ubptgbot> <WolfLarson> from the openstore?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Yes but not with xenial
<ubptgbot> <WolfLarson> oh. Figured I would just try it out. I can wipe it again and go back if there are more apps on stable
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Sure
<ubptgbot> <WolfLarson> any idea when it will come to xenial? I'm not useing this as my daily driver just a nexus I had lying around so I could just wait.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Often asked but no more answer than « in development »
<ubptgbot> <WolfLarson> https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/issues/98
<ubptgbot> <WolfLarson> 3 months ago :(
<ubptgbot> <WolfLarson> wonder how long it takes to compile apps on phone? I hope there is an emulator or something they can use to compile faster
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> most can be cross-compiled
<ubptgbot> <Yugal_Patil> Has anyone ported Ubuntu touch for Mtk devices? … Is there any documentation for it?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Yugal_Patil, I'm thinking there was something weird with mtk devices that make porting a nightmare. I could be wrong though
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Yugal_Patil, do you have kernel source code?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @anpok, I meant before it's enabled through hdmitx, it's not considered attached, so I wondered if any code in Ubuntu Touch handled that
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> oh, the browser-ng scroll bar is a part of qtwebengine...
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> as for source... hwcomposer is closed-source blob at least before Oreo
<ubptgbot> <Yugal_Patil> @NotKit, yes...
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> which SoC?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> if's mt6737 or so, might be feasible
<ubptgbot> <Yugal_Patil> yes I've mt6737 device...
<ubptgbot> <Yugal_Patil> is there any written guide for that...?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Halium + UBPorts porting docs
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> but it won't contain all the possible quirks needed
<ubptgbot> Photojoe4 was added by: Photojoe4
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Has anyone had any real success using UT on a Nexus 5x?
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> By that I mean basic functionality- make/recieve phone calls and texts, web browser, maps...
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> I'm wanting to try to try to make the transition to the Librem 5 as seamless as I can, so I want to start using a device now that can run either UT or Plasma Mobile...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Photojoe4, UT is not ported yet to that device
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> I saw that the Nexus 5 has been, but it won't support a 32bit OS will it?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @amolith, Yep, it's even one of the first warnings on the Halium guide: "Mediatek chipsets are not open-sourced and so there is rarely a usable Android source tree available for them".
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Photojoe4, What do you mean?
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Sorry, meant to say it will ONLY support a 32bit OS...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Ah okay, right
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> And I'd imagine that 64bit systems will become the norm before too much longer...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yeah, probably
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> It seems like the 5x would be the better buy if UT were going to be developed for newer devices, and there's not really much of a price difference (think the 5x is about $30 more), and it could be used wih other OS's (Plasma Mobile, Pure OS)...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> UT is being ported to other devices currently, but the problem wiht N5x is that porters found a very weird bug
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] UT is being ported to other devices currently, but the problem with N5x is that porters found a very weird bug
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Well that's a shame. Are they still trying to port it, or has it been abandoned?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Trying afaik
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Thanks, I'll keep watching...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> you're welcome
<ubptgbot> <anpok> @NotKit Not that I am aware of. Can you point to the kernel sources and configuration for the device?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> of Ubuntu Tablet or the one I'm porting?
<ubptgbot> <anpok> the one you are portin
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> https://github.com/gemian/gemini-linux-kernel-3.18
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Does Matrix allow persistent storage of message history?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @TartanSpartan, I will tell you more, as it's federated, there's no way you can disable persistent storage
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Are those stored on a cloud server or locally on your device?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> On a server (on a lot of federated servers actually) + on device caching
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> It's ot though, @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Thanks, that's all I needed to know.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @advocatux, I'm wondering where that leaves us with the M10 FHD 32GB 4G internet tablet. Are the other M10's open-sourced? But not this one?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://www.pdevice.com/product/bq-aquaris-m10-full-hd-32gb-4g-specs
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Photojoe4, UT is developed for 5x
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> It has 3.10 kernel which is a mess and hard to work with
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> There is only one usable 64 bit rootfs, and it's a reference one. Don't worry too much
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> 5x is not going to be abandoned, don't worry
<ubptgbot> <turanmahmudov> I would help maintaining music-app
<ubptgbot> <turanmahmudov> Is there any todo list?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @turanmahmudov, This is the current list of open issues https://github.com/ubports/music-app/issues
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Ah, and thank you for your work !!
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> The uNav developer @costales told me that he has removed uNav from 16.04 because it did not work as it should be
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> He thinks the problem is from the OS
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/eXnLWd0P.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @TartanSpartan, No, no M10 is open-sourced
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @turanmahmudov, I had the same idea, but idk if I have enough time... Anyway, we could work together!
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Sound great!
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/25izNIir.webp
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mymike00, Do it!!!! :) Sounds great guys, join forces
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @turanmahmudov, Very cool! You can for the beginning just fork it and send us PRs ;)
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> @vanyasem, it shouldn't be, as i m still holding on to my newly purchased n5x
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> So the reason the other two M10s happened is because, of course, BQ had their closed device trees. Right?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> correct
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> @GiovanniStaiano, Strange, I tried it in a Nexus 5 on the road and it worked OK, I did not spot any problem.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @wagafo, same here, works fine on my FP2 16.04 devel. haven't seen anything wron, am even amazed at how quick and accurate the gps is
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @wagafo, [Edit] same here, works fine on my FP2 16.04 devel. haven't seen anything wrong, am even amazed at how quick and accurate the gps is
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @wagafo @YougoChats Can you check if voice navigation works?
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> @GiovanniStaiano, It worked when I tried it
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I switched to RC a couple of weeks ago … and now I thought the screenshot with Libertine in the settings app was a mock-up LOL … but it was real. awesome! … but maybe we can name it a bit more user friendly? not everyone knows or cares about the term "Libertine"
<ubptgbot> <libremax> [Edit] Sounds great!
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @GiovanniStaiano, can i trigger it? i've set a navigation, but i'm sitting at my desk, lol
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @GiovanniStaiano uNav is working fine for me in Hammerhead 16.04 devel, the gps is a bit slower tan in Vivid but its ok.. uNav and google maps from the browser works fine as usual. Not amazing but works
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @GiovanniStaiano, ok, it just spoke. it's working, but it's a rather robotic English voice and the download function for custom voices doesn't seem to work
<ubptgbot> <unknown> The European Parlament has just blocked the "upload filter" 🤩
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> good news! article 13 is not dead though
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Libertine to me means freedom to run desktop apps on the go/in a mobile context.
<ubptgbot> <EinerVonVielen> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/n37DiZ7k.webp
<ubptgbot> <dreamcreator108> do we have disk encryption ?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dreamcreator108, yes and no
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/178
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1012/one-method-to-encrypt-home-phablet/2
<ubptgbot> <dreamcreator108> @malditobastardo, Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <mpnegro> Hi
<ubptgbot> <mpnegro> Libertine works with OPO
<ubptgbot> <mpnegro> ?
<ubptgbot> <mpnegro> 16.04/RC
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> it should
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh so libertine now works in xenial?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I guess except Nexus 5? 😁
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies, it works now in hammerhead too, excepto mpv and vlc
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> *mpv and vlc are both working fine in other devices
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> really? no more python erros?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I didn't know there has been works with libertine recently
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> check system settings
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Eitzenberger> @Javacookies Yes Libterine kinda works (alas you need to start the apps via cmd line)
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Eitzenberger> [Edit] @Javacookies Yes Libertine kinda works (alas you need to start the apps via cmd line)
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Eitzenberger> [Edit] @Javacookies Yes Libertine kinda works (alas you need to start the apps via cmd line) … ubuntu-app-launch nameofapp
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Eitzenberger> [Edit] @Javacookies Yes Libertine kinda works (alas you need to start the apps via cmd line) … ubuntu-app-launch nameofapp … libertine-container-manager list-apps
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh I see, so the icon in the scope still doesn't work?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> everything is WIP
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> but it's good to know 👍 … although I don't really use libertine LOL
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @wagafo @YougoChats In reality, the app worked initially on 16.04 but then I saw in the OpenStore that it is no longer installable. In fact I think that if you had to uninstall it, it would not be possible to install it again, for now.
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> @GiovanniStaiano, I will try it again tomorrow, I think voices were working fine also, at least for my language
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @GiovanniStaiano, you can go to open-store.io in a browser and manually download a click file, and then install it with OpenStore app or UTTT. with a bit of luck a vivid app will run on xenial
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> if not, just uninstall again
<ubptgbot> ulrichard was added by: ulrichard
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @YougoChats, I will try this way
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @wagafo, Ok maybe only the voices already downloaded work
<ubptgbot> <ulrichard> Is there a Bitcoin wallet for UBports? I cannot even find the half working java wallet, that was in the store a couple of years ago.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if there isn't one in the store then the short answer is no
<ubptgbot> <ulrichard> So, the place to start would be (https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/index.html)?   … How feasible is it to port something like electrum which is python and Qt?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes. it's definitely feasible, especially if it's using pyotherside and qt5 already
<ubptgbot> <prpleXist> HI tried to flahs nexus 5 got messed up as error say thre is a bug anyone else had this problem
<ubptgbot> <prpleXist> I was trying to install16.04 rc
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Yeah, I got tha tyesterday. Think it's a known issue but @neothethird will know. I just retried a couple of times and things worked ok.
<ubptgbot> ar7ch was added by: ar7ch
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> How to install ut for nexus5 without using the app ? App for windows not see phone. Adb works
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Windows app is phucked and therefore you should use linux one
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @Kirill, Are you using the latest version of the installler? https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases/latest
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @VeryOriginalUsername, your intel is outdated ;) just fixed it the other day
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> Latest and  0.1.9
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @neothethird, Uhh last time I tried 0.13 was newest 😜
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @VeryOriginalUsername, yeah, we didn't make a big announcement or something :D still in beta anyways
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @Kirill, Hmm, that shouldn't happen, but it does from time to time unfortunately. Could you try a different usb cable and usb port on the PC to rule connection problems out?
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Qlmdg9zC.png No problem
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> Hmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Kirill, are you perhaps missing fastboot?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> I will look into it, but it might take some time
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @dohbee, it's the same driver
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh ok
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @Kirill, i don't know how technical you are, but if you're comfortable with that, you could try running the installer from source
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> Just to be sure, could you try and see if your device is detected with these adb and fastboot binaries as well? https://dl.google.com/android/repository/platform-tools-latest-windows.zip
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> that's the ones that are shipped with the installer
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/w8QXosqE.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/701
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> Fastboot need reboot bootloader
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Could that bug be why I haven't been able to launch Libertine apps via CLI (or otherwise) on Xenial RC MX4?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @Kirill, just for the heck of it, could you try running the installer as an administrator?
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/kjntg84b.png no change, does not see device
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/IALAYOWO.png Driver
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I usually manually go to fastboot at that point
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> In the manual also did not see
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> on ubuntu 18.04 too not sees device
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> is it unlocked, and then debug mode turned back on
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @Kirill, and when you select it manually?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> because auto-detection does not (read: can not) work always
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/bTheXp37.png
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> then it flashes recovery right, then manually go back into again
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> try both volume up and then volume down
<ubptgbot> Vikas Poonia was added by: Vikas Poonia
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> Nothing happens
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/bG9mW6Ms.png
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> Fastboot
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> On another computer also does not see the device
<ubptgbot> <Vikas Poonia> @Kirill, ??
<ubptgbot> <Remus Barth> Feedback: Nexus 5, for me installing UBports works only from ubuntu installed on pc, no chance (device not seen ) on win10, high Sierra macOS or Ubuntu live, all with latest updates.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Kirill, are you running installer with admin privs btw?
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> Yes admin privs
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Is there anybody succeeded with installing ubports onto latest FP2. Tried on debian 9.4, ubuntu 16.04, macOS... nothing.
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @Pascal, Logs please
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Remus Barth, Did you check out `adb` and `fastboot` is on your user `$PATH` ? I've seen that issue with both Sierra and W10 … What installer did you use on Ubuntu live? Did you check out `adb` and `fastboot` tools were installed?
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Yes. adb and fastboot manually fond the phone, ubports-installer fails.
<ubptgbot> <Remus Barth> Adb, fastboot ok, path don’t check, Ubuntu live 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Tried 0.1.13, 0.1.18, 0.1.9.
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Ubuntu is not live, but installés.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Remus Barth, which package did you use on Ubuntu live xenial? .snap, .deb., appimage?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Did you see anything weird in the installer log?
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Adb and fastboot are in /usr/bin.
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> I must manually select the FP2, not detected. I tried the install on nexus 7 2013 today with success.
<ubptgbot> <Remus Barth> Snap
<ubptgbot> <Remus Barth> Result: fail: .. Error ...loading libudev.so.1......
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> FAILED (remote: bootimage : incomplete or not signed), then installer hangs.
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> I downloaded the debs from ubports, or GitHub.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Remus Barth, Did you check out that Ubuntu live was fully updated? Is that library installed on your computer? BTW a full log is better to know what was happening ;)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Pascal only the full installer log can give us a clue of what was happening
<ubptgbot> <Remus Barth> Fully updated, no log sorry, it was live...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It doesn't matter it's a live stick, the snap installer log is in `/snap/ubports-installer/current/.cache/ubports`
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You can paste the full log on https://paste.ubuntu.com/ for example and give us the link
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> thx for help ! … https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X7jkfc8rsr/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Another thing while I take a look to the log. Have you tried with a different usb cable and/or different usb port? You wouldn't believe how many installation fail for that
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Sorry, i had to install Telegram on my debian distro.
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Tried with the Nexus 7's cable i used successfully today : nope. I notice adb's talking about port 5038 in the logs,  but debian's talking about port 5037 in any shell.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Pascal, Good, I'm a Debian as well :) … Okay, it seems you're suffering this bug https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues/184 Can you try with the latest installer once again? https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases/latest Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> I tried with the 0.1.18 two minutes ago.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Oh
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I'm out of ideas then, sorry
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> How you tried to run the installer with sudo?
<ubptgbot> <anpok> @NotKit I would try building a kernel with debugging enabled: https://github.com/gemian/gemini-linux-kernel-3.18/blob/master/drivers/misc/mediatek/hdmi/sil9024/hdmi_drv.c there seem to be some printks..
<ubptgbot> <anpok> you could turn on..
<ubptgbot> <anpok> also the hdmi_drv_status always returns  no_device...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Have you tried to run the installer with sudo?
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> I ran installer the installer with sudo too.
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> I am not such an expert to build a kernel... and I probably have no such time to learn it today !
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Pascal, That was my last idea 😅 Let's see what the installer developers have to say!
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Thanks a lot fr your help, again !
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Pascal, That's a different thread, I mean, not related with your issue 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Pascal, You're welcome, and again I'm sorry I couldn't find a solution!
<ubptgbot> <Mark> Is there a dual sim phone that works with UT that is a bit higher spec than my old BQ4.5? I'm looking at affordable second hand options not new and expensive ones.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Pro 5.
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> By the way, what is the most recent device that runs ut
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Like I don't think there's one with snap 821/835/845
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/95-new-Meizu-PRO-5-64GB-4gbRAM-LTE-Unlocked-DualSIM-21Mcam-NFC-FastCharge-/272196027342?nav=SEARCH
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @VeryOriginalUsername, FP2 probably
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @VeryOriginalUsername, perhaps htc 10, though it is incomplete port
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure if there's anything newer with an active port happening
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe galaxy s8?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, Stale port
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, Marius ported Op6
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Which is currently the newest device
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> It's incomplete just as htc 10 though
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Same state
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yes, I'm waiting for a full port since this https://twitter.com/Mariogrip/status/987788101387997185
<ubptgbot> <sk8higher> wow
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Marius thought that it'd have USB 3
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It does not
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> He did not actually port it to my knowledge
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That was a "I want to do this" tweet.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Oh... any progress on the other OPOs (3&5)?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, htc 10 does. wink wink nudge nudge
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Xperia XZ2 has 3.1 gen1
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> The LG G5 has DP out/Slimport :v
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Lyokanthrope, Htc 10 too
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> It's even confirmed working my Marius
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> [Edit] It's even confirmed working by Marius
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Ye
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and 1440p
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mmm pixels
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/5Nc03G1d.mp4
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Oh this is the super group, I got confused with "mmm pixels"
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Well I've run into some trouble. All my repairing of my Nexus 5 seems to have finally actually damaged something. How can I check (using cli) if the vibrate . . . thing? still works? It's not vibrating at all now and I'm not sure if it's software or hardware.
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> test_vibrate?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Well it's not even vibrating when I turn it off/on. It's probably hardware then 😕
#ubports 2018-07-06
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> working port for HTC 10 please! I really want a new phone LOL
<ubptgbot> <dreamcreator108> Is there any way to let libertine-container-manager use a mirror source instead of http://ports.ubuntu.com when I run `libertine-container-manager create -i xxx` ? … My ISP always throw different hash sum packages to me, which will produce errors, so I can't create a libertine container successfully... … I want to use a http
<ubptgbot> s mirror instead
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> Hello
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> CloudMusic App developer here!
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> Anyone want to help me testing or developing my app?
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Sry if this is a stupid question, but i cant find anything when checking the forum news: Is the openstore down for some reason? It doesnt work on my vegetahd and frieza for a few days now.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dreamcreator108, Well ports.ubuntu.com is the main archive host for armhf packages. I don't know if you can select a mirror instead, but they're still over http either way
<ubptgbot> <dreamcreator108> @dohbee, I'd like to use this https mirror https://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/ubuntu-ports/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @johangm90, What's going on?
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> i need to switch from qmake to cmake
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> and compile it for 16.04
<ubptgbot> sudip dahal was added by: sudip dahal
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Gents, I've issue to create a libertine container under Xenial
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4R9h2zrHRp/
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Any idea to fix it, is that a bug ? (i never use libertine before)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @sudip dahal, Welcome, Sudip! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel free to ask any questions you may have here or in our Welcome & Install room! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <sudip dahal> When will wide range of devices be supported to install Ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @sudip dahal, being able to install it on any device is unlikely to happen, as each device currently has to be ported specifically
<ubptgbot> <sudip dahal> It sucks...
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> well, it's easier to buy specific device than port for random one
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @johangm90, So you are the creator of CloudMusic app. Great app, really, thank you, I will definely donate to you, above all if you will port it to 16.04! Count on me to test it on 16.04 since I have a spare phone to exploit, but I'm not a developer unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @johangm90, [Edit] So you are the creator of CloudMusic app. Great app, really, thank you, I will definitely donate to you, above all if you will port it to 16.04! Count on me to test it on 16.04 since I have a spare phone to exploit, but I'm not a developer unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @johangm90, I'd love to help test it! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Nexus 5 owners - any of you on 16.04 devel have your sim card recognised? … When I reboot I am required to enter my sim pin, but in settings I am told there is no mobile carrier.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @padraic7a, For me is working fine. When that started to happen to you?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @johangm90, You are awesome. Btw I just tested your app yesterday in xenial devel and I was surprised that it was working just fine. But it would be to have a new revamped version :). Thank you
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @johangm90, [Edit] You are awesome. Btw I just tested your app yesterday in xenial devel and I was surprised that it was working just fine. But it would be nice to have a new revamped version :). Thank you
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @malditobastardo, I just got hold of an old n5. Probably should have tested it on Android... … I see there are a few github bugs related to it, but not sure which are still current
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @sudip dahal, Yes it sucks, but this is not our fault :) Say Thank You to Google and the hardware vendors especially
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @padraic7a, I suggest you to reinstall 15.04 vivid that is the stable version and try it again
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> There it must work if it doesn't then it might be a hardware issue
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] There must work if it doesn't then it might be a hardware issue
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Good idea, thanks
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Flohack, Or say thank you to famous free and fair competition without regulators
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @padraic7a I think is a good idea when using a second hand device to install or update its Android stock ROM before installing UT. That way you can check out if everything works properly and you get the latest firmware for your device
<ubptgbot> <wouterx> why does our installer use "adb -P 5038 shell " and not the default port 5037 ?
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @advocatux, I'll look into that. Thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @wouterx, No particular reason, just to avoid interference with any adb servers that might be already running in the system
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @wouterx, plus, we're always one step ahead from the competition
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Lol
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Javacookies, Hey it is working :P
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Halium.mynameisivan.ru
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> [Edit] Halium.mynameisivan.ru/htc-10
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/dKttZOYL.png
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Wait for xenial and halium caf stuff to settle and it will be officially out. The port itself is doing just fine
<ubptgbot> <wouterx> @neothethird, To prevent interference -> why not just kill the (all)  adb server?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @vanyasem that's amazing \o/ … Kudos!!
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> The port is quite old tbh, Wayne made a podcast about it back in February :P https://soundcloud.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch-news-desk-180212
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Thank you ^.^
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @wouterx, I'm a pacificst, i think killing is wrong as a concept
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> but you might have a point
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @neothethird, Yeah maybe I'm pushing halium images in a second terminal
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I would be upset if ubports installer killed my instance on 99%
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Considering the rootfs might be 5Gb :P
<ubptgbot> <wouterx> @vanyasem, UBinstaller wont work with 2 devices connected? (no?-> adb -s  )
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @wouterx, Adb can be used to a lot of stuff
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Maybe i have an adb session between my emulator and androud studio
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I wouldn't want it to be killed
<ubptgbot> <wouterx> Ok👍
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> anbox uses adb as well, for example
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @neothethird, 😹😹😹
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @vanyasem, yeah and that's really cool but I need a stable one ;) … I want to replace my main phone which is bq E5....it lasts 1 week for but it's far slower than my Nexus 5 (far faster to die LOL)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @vanyasem, [Edit] yeah and that's really cool but I need a stable one ;) … I want to replace my main phone which is bq E5....it lasts 1 week for me but it's far slower than my Nexus 5 (far faster to die LOL)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @vanyasem, [Edit] yeah and that's really cool but I need a stable one ;) … I want to replace my main phone which is bq E5....it lasts 1 week on me but it's far slower than my Nexus 5 (far faster to die LOL)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @vanyasem, [Edit] yeah and that's really cool but I need a stable one ;) … I want to replace my main phone which is bq E5....it lasts 1 week on me but it's far slower than my Nexus 5 (far faster to die though LOL)
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Finally succeeded with installing UBports on FP2 !!! The instructions on ubports-installer dialog screen (0.1.18 used) are not accurate : you must follow the instructions as given in the video tutorial on ubports.com. I guess the key thing is to launch ubports-installer first, *with the phone not connected*.
<ubptgbot> <wouterx> @neothethird, maybe an advanced installer (can adjust all options -) and a standard user installer -> an average user only has 1 device connected 😊
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @wouterx, It's better to keep the thing as simple as possible :)
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @wouterx, PRs welcome *dodges heavy airborne object* Ok, will do. Actually tocuhing that area of the code for another thing, so it shouldn't be a problem. Good idea
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Pascal, Congrats! Yes, starting the installer first and then pluging the device is the first advice we usually give to someone having an issue while installing
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @Pascal, What OS, what device? Sorry, i think we talked before, but i talk to too many people... DId it also not work when selecting the device manually?
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> @YougoChats, I've tried Unav again today in 16.04 devel on a Nexus 5. I've updated this device from 15.04 without wiping. Voice navigation works, but i f I click on Settings -> Download voices it does nothing and freezes Unav.
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Device is FP2 (new). The UBports distro is 15.04 stable. I used Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (installed) to run the ubports-installer-0.1.18-beta as root.
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> I confirm I still had to select to select the FP2 device manually.
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> why as root?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> you don't need to run it as root
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> I have on Fairphone's website, they recommended to use fastboot tool (and their shell script flash-for-unix.sh to get back to Android 18.04.1) with sudo.
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> (Photo, 591x681) https://irc.ubports.com/K09Tbe11.png I wrote a thread about how annoying windows security features are, and this is how they responded
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> microsoft is so funny
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> the criterium for "not being evil" is "they paid us money to remove the warning"?
<ubptgbot> <juliocst> @neothethird, Indies don't like that
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> or "everybody uses it so i guess it's fine"
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @Pascal, Yeah, but the installer will run everything that needs to be run with elevated privilleges by itself
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> and ask you for the password
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @neothethird, Why are you using Windows 10?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @neothethird, but you shouldn't normally run visual applications with sudo
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @technicalbird, i'm not, i published the ubports installer for windows, since we have quite a few users coming from there
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @technicalbird, https://twitter.com/NeoTheThird/status/1014580519533711361
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @neothethird, How do you test the installer?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> https://mobile.twitter.com/IntelGaming/status/1008831597221593088?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1008831597221593088&ref_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.benchmark.pl%2Faktualnosci%2Famd-wymieni-procesor-intel-core-i7-8086k-na-ryzzen-threadripper.html
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Intel is funnier
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @YougoChats, It's a little more complicated than that, but essentially, yes. You can buy either a developer account to publish on the windows store, or a codesigning key so your "reputation" can be carried over for subsequent releases.
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> @neothethird, For sure, but I tried too much things to get the installation done !
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @technicalbird, i also have a windows machine, but i almost never use it. For the most part, i make other people test it to see what's what. There are also differences on windows 10 and 7... good times.
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @Pascal, ah, okay
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @Pascal, what package did you use? deb, snap or appimage?
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> Two wires wrapped around a supermagnet.
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> @malditobastardo, Thank you
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> @amolith, Thank you
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> @mattbel10, Thank you
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I can test as well on hammerhead
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> @johangm90 I had installed the vivid version of cloud music app on my nexus 5 and it worked perfectly. Now that it seems to be released on the official store, i tried upgrading to it
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> And now the app is broken 🤓
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> Hahaha
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> I should add im using 16.04
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> Someone tell me that it's working fine in 16.04
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> 🤔
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> @VeryOriginalUsername, Thank you
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/J5w00yEa.png
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> @johangm90 thata how it looks on 16.04
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> I see
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> Missing the icon
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> Yep. So I click the app, it tries to load, then just closes
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @johangm90 are you going to keep using Launchpad for your projects? Should we report bugs there? … Anyway, this is the log from starting to crashing CloudMusic on xenial https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2sSjKMQYcQ/
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> I will switch to gitlab
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Okay, ping us on the OpenStore group when you finish the move
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> https://gitlab.com/johangm90/cloudmusic-qml
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That was quick 😆
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> 😁
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @johangm90 do you want a proper bug report filed on GitLab? or that pastebin is good enough?
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> I prefer to have it in gitlab
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Okay, no problem
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @wouterx, Hello Wouter, glad to see you are still around
<ubptgbot> <wouterx> @Flohack, 0/... Still here
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> @advocatux, I uploaded a new build... can you test it please?
<ubptgbot> Hussaini1 was added by: Hussaini1
<ubptgbot> <Hussaini1> What happen with … Nexus 6 … ??
<ubptgbot> <Hussaini1> Please tell
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @johangm90, It's alive \o/ 😆
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It's working but it seems there's an issue with the logo still
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> Mmm
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @johangm90 the icon works on the dash now (I needed to reboot the phone) but see this
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> Screenshot?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> wait a sec :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/MsxsAMfY.png
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> Ahhh it's in the about screen
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> Ok I will fix it later
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Okay, thank you for your work !!
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> Y en español
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> 😁
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> hahaha (o jajaja) 😂
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> Si me puedes enviar capturas para el store seria genial
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> Saludos
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yeah, I'll PMed you the screenshots
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> Thank you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> you're welcome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, Wayne no podcast. Wayne say podcast dirty fruity word. Wayne like audiocast. Yay audiocast!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, word salad
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> FYI CLI launch of Libre Office sub-programs such as Writer, Calc etc still doesn't work, but you can launch startcenter instead then pick which one you want from there.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Doesn't work perfectly though. I tried to save a remote file (which is a major feature I'm looking forward to with Xenial in general for Libertine) but I couldn't connect to any remote service.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Nor printers.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Firefox says it can't start and can't log a crash dump. VLC crashes on the CLI before even showing any GUI elements. Gedit seems to be fine I think.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Really need to get this across in bug reports, I know.
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> @neothethird, I used the deb package, on the 16.04 LTS amd64.
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> ok, interesting... thanks
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> @advocatux, Advocatux...  I wanna try to port UT to Redmi Note 3 (Kenzo). … How can I get started?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @TartanSpartan, to add to this, Midori does start fine but is unusable because all tooltips open full screen in a new window.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gilmars, halium.org
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @johangm90, I also confirm your app works apparently very well on my pro5 UT 16.04. Thank you again Johan! :)
<ubptgbot> Syed Adil Gilani was added by: Syed Adil Gilani
<ubptgbot> <johangm90> @mattbel10, Thank you for confirm it also thank you for your donation.
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @johangm90, Pleasure 😁 hope the development of your app will continue and the improvements also....that donation will not be the last one. Ciao!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Gilmars, Yes, you need to start with the Halium part. Read this https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html to get the general idea of what you need to do. Good luck!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Syed Adil Gilani, Hi & welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed. … There are UBports language focus groups too 👍
<ubptgbot> AsKida was added by: AsKida
<ubptgbot> <AsKida> памагитии..
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @AsKida, Hi  & welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome … This group is English only, but there's a Russian group too https://t.me/UBports_Ru
<Beton> is there any way to configure resolution and proportions of external HDMI display? I connected external 5:4 display, but my tablet is sending 16:9 image to it.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> ^I'd love to know how to do that or if it will ever be possible.
<Beton> mirout shows that there is only one possible mode - 1920x1080p for HDMI
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's possible that this is a hardware limitation
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's also at least no  properly supported way to change resolution of displays, either
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> It'd be lovely to have a way to change resolution and scaling for external displays
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or internal displays
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> all the displays and all the pixels
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> That too
<ubptgbot> bettygea was added by: bettygea
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah. We've got such great high-DPI support, might as well be showy
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> #OTA05Goal
<ubptgbot> <anpok> Often the hdmi drivers on those phones have some half implemented Code paths around selection of output modes.. I. E. Google for hmdi_drv and sil and enjoy
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> Tryin installer  0.1.9 on windows.
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> (Photo, 810x626) https://irc.ubports.com/k7HEfngK.png
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> has anyone got it to wokr?
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> [Edit] has anyone got it to work?
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> [Edit] Trying installer  0.1.9 on windows.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 0.1.9 or 0.1.19?
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> the download is titled 0.1.9-beta
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> maybe the instruction need updating on github: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> did you first try the latest version?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> are you running the installer as admin? is adb/fastboot installed and working?
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> @dohbee, yes, i have tried 0.1.18-beta, it gives this message:
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> (Photo, 636x339) https://irc.ubports.com/aTELh0O1.png
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> That link goes to 0.1.9-beta
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, but did you "Continue" from there or just go straight to 0.1.9?
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> @dohbee, tried waiting for ot to recognise the phone, tied manually selecting the phone (nexus 5) tried different usb cables. tried rebooting everthing.
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> @dohbee, The install guide recommends installing universalAdbDriver
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> (Photo, 1280x533) https://irc.ubports.com/TuobwmOZ.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Check out `adb` and `fastboot` tools are in your user `$PATH`
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Daniel_Wood, Yes it works
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ignor .9 and taker latest plz
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And you need in any case universal adb package and it wont hurt if you are an Admin
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> @advocatux, Yes they are.
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> Run out of time. Thanks for the help.
<ubptgbot> Vlad was added by: Vlad
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome all !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> cnutrstey was added by: cnutrstey
#ubports 2018-07-07
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Welcome J...hos....ex...cnut...r...s
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> make sure you check out that welcome link above! Welcome to community
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> The libertine scope is only for vivid for now, rigt?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Can,t find it in openstore xenial
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> How to reduce battery drain in vivid any ideas
<ubptgbot> <FicsrealZ> Hey. any Swedes?
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> Cloud music now works like a charm on 16.04 :D
<ubptgbot> Olonkpo was added by: Olonkpo
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @John_athan, Reduce multitasking. Keep a bare minimum of apps open at any given time. 1-2 should be sufficient for daily driver use. Depends on what you use the phablet for though of course. Turn brightness down. Turn volume down. Don't leave internet or bluetooth on needlessly. If all else fails, charge charge charge. C
<ubptgbot> harge when you hit 30% until back to 100%. Invest in a portable battery pack for when you're out and about.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @popescu_sorin, I believe that is true. There is meant to be a "docker" to replace it but I don't think it'll be ready in time for OTA 4.
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Nope. I did all above ,  is prob in software side
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @geotechland, I can download too 😁
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Battery life on my FP2 impoved noticeably though
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> Hey Guys, I was wondering If there is a possibility to delete cookies  etc. in the Browser (or privacy settings, addons,...)? So far I only found Ublock
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> Yes, built-in browser isn't great for privacy
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> For example, I would really like to use some Firefox extensions
<ubptgbot> gomes01 was added by: gomes01
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> @garrogarri, But no alternative is.available afaik?
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> Just the desktop version of FF via libertine, I think
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> Hmm okay. Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> woah what
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> when did libertine get fixed on hammerhead
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Last week
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> holy crap
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> that went completely under my radar
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes. We are moving silent and quickly sometimes 😆
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @Flohack :) can you tell me, please, what's the default `locale` on your xenial devices? It seems it defaults to `en_US.UTF-8`. Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> How can I find out 😆
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> type `locale` on the terminal? :)
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @TartanSpartan, oh, i see :D thanks
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> i can launch them apps from terminal but it's silly
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> also them apps don't work that great yet
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ok wait
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Mine is de_DE.UTF-8
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> On xenial?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Which is kinda expected 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I set my phone to German
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> In vivid I have the right `locale`but setting my phone to Spanish on xenial gives me ``en_US.UTF-8`` hmmm
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aouooDea1D0
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] In vivid I have the right `locale` but setting my phone to Spanish on xenial gives me en_US.UTF-8`` hmmm
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> libertine in 16.04 RC, in system settings, awesome
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> this + a libertine scope.. i think it's easy to use\
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> "ubuntu-app-launch-appids" to get the appid … "ubuntu-app-launch [appid]" to launch the app﻿
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] In vivid I have the right `locale` but setting my phone to Spanish on Xenial gives me `en_US.UTF-8` hmmm
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> ^^ to launch the app from terminal
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @advocatux, Please file a bug
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @popescu_sorin, Turn off autofocus next time 😆
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> LOL :(
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> i wish i could
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> i'm recording with the MX4
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ahhh
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ok disregard 😆
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack, Yes, of course, but first I wanted to be sure is not about something I screw up :)
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> yeah :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> reported the bug in 2015?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> :P
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> i record silly videos
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> it's ok :D
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @popescu_sorin, I love your silly videos 😆🤘
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @Daniel_Wood, 0.1.9.103 works on windows 10 for me
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> @Lakotaubp, Thanks for confirming. I will just use my Ubuntu machine when I get chance.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Daniel_Wood for windows users having a Ubuntu live stick is very handy, and the ubports-installer works great on that 😉 … https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> I have 3 ubuntu machines, unfortunately I have to carry a Windows laptop with me for work.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yes, that's why I said a Ubuntu live stick is very useful ;)
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @TartanSpartan, doesnt the scheduler already limit multitasking to the active app
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Well. You could prevent app suspension as I do e.g. to keep YouTube audio in playback. And it does seem the more apps you have (even if only the current one is active) the more you drive the battery.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *you have "open"
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> I can now download MP3 from cloud music
<ubptgbot> <Gravo> Hi guys, just a stupid question about clickable! I'd like to start working with it, so I decided to try one of the available app templates (something really basic to begin with)...but after launching clickable init, no matter what template I choose, I always run into the following error (reported just once as an example): …     Genera
<ubptgbot> ting new app from template: C++/QML App (built using CMake) …     [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'https://github.com/bhdouglass/ut-app-cmake-template'  … Otherwise, when I try to build another app, everything works fine! Do you know what's going on with those templates?
<ubptgbot> <Gravo> [Edit] Hi guys, just a stupid question about clickable! I'd like to start working with it, so I decided to try one of the available app templates (something really basic to begin with)...but after launching clickable init, no matter what template I choose, I always run into the following error (reported just once as an example): …
<ubptgbot>  Generating new app from template: C++/QML App (built using CMake) …     [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'https://github.com/bhdouglass/ut-app-cmake-template'  … Otherwise, when I try to build another app, everything works fine! Do you know what's going on with those templates? … I installed clickable from PPA in Ubuntu 14.04
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> I think I am missing something obvious. On 16.04 devel on my M10. … Looking to install Brewtarget via Libertine.
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> I can search the archives for it. When it appears as a result what can I do to install it? … Pressing on it doesn't seem to do anything
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/eEBHYugJ.png
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> And press enter
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Daniel_Wood, Thats exactly when ubuntu convergence in your pocket is high value.....
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> @wayneoutthere, Yes, that's the dream!!
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0QdlmD24.png Yeah, I have got to this point. But what now?
<ubptgbot> <Gravo> @Gravo, Never mind, I figured it out in another way!
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> @malditobastardo, Is that screenshot compression or statusbar icons really look so pixelated?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack about the `locale` mistery, the thing is the phone shows the right one when it's asked for it locally but if you use `adb shell` it reports not the real one but the default set on `/etc/default/locale` and it seems that's always `en_US.UTF-8` in spite of my device set to `es_ES.UTF-8`
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I'll file a bug report
<ubptgbot> <burlaman> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/oQob9dMl.jpeg
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ar7ch, it's scaling/compression, when attaching images as images in telegram-app
<ubptgbot> cool_guy_6969 was added by: cool_guy_6969
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @advocatux, Hmm I used terminal app, yes.
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> some link to ubports on moto e 1st generation condor?
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> thanks in advance
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> I don.t think there is a port for that phone
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> oh thank you all anyway, sorry for mi question, and thank you team and community for this wonderful work :9
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @padraic7a, Maybe they slide to reveal a button? I seem to remember something doing that...
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> woaaa solitaire in landscape is quite usable on them phone
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lPzf_MU2Rw
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popescu_sorin, YES!
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> \o/
<ubptgbot> <zack123> Is it possible to connect an external camera on a Ubuntu Touch OS device?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes and no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the kernels almost certainly don't have the drivers for external cameras
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and apps don't necessarily handle multiple cameras well
<ubptgbot> <zack123> Okay
<ubptgbot> <zack123> Since on Android it has been done before, is there a chance you think that this could be accomplished through anbox in the future?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well i don't know what you are trying to accomplish
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> using a camera on a drone controlled by the phone is not exactly an "external camera" in the standard sense of the phrase. it's more like streaming video instead
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (if that's what you're asking about)
<ubptgbot> <zack123> Ah I see, yes that is what I was asking about
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @popescu_sorin, Nice video - I have just subscribed … In settings there is a gear in the top right corner when you click on the container - what can you adjust there?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @unknown, manage container and container informations
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> and in manage container you can install PPAs
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> additional bind-mounts
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> update container
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Okay interesting - thank you
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> @dohbee, Doesn't uvcvideo module work?
<ubptgbot> Koushal Singh was added by: Koushal Singh
<ubptgbot> s3tupw1zard was added by: s3tupw1zard
<ubptgbot> <s3tupw1zard> Hello
<ubptgbot> <s3tupw1zard> I want to build sailfish OS for my device. Knows anyone a group for that? Best if its german
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> WiFi gets on while turning hotspot on
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Fwd from jonny: Is Simon Stürz in this group? I have just build his App SwipeOut for 16.04 and would like him to upload it to the OpenStore.
<ubptgbot> <s3tupw1zard> @s3tupw1zard, Any Help?
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @s3tupw1zard Hello, Not sure you are at the correct place :) try this : http://forum.jollausers.com/
<ubptgbot> <s3tupw1zard> thanks
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> I set the telegram, it shows just a white screen. worth ut 15.04
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @popescu_sorin, I play that all the time :)
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/Pby5TpOz.png works fine on ubuntu...
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @Daniel_Wood, Is that a 4k monitor
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> @VeryOriginalUsername, of course.
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Noice!
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Mines 1440p I'm pretty happy with it, I think 4k would be beautiful, but my focus desktop wise should be upgrading my CPU and GPU
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> And get a ssd if you haz hdd
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Yeah I need to get a ssd but that's not as high up on the list
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> I'm a self employed mechanical engineering consultant. I spend a lot of time looking at large 3D models so I need the screen space. Fortunately I can get hardware through my company.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Daniel_Wood, How do you look at these? Because in Maya you can see big objects, but in blender, when you zoom so far out object and part of objects seem to just vanish
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @ubportsot
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I kinda started the offtop though 😅
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @VeryOriginalUsername, (☞ﾟヮﾟ)☞
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> @PhoenixLandPirate, I generally work on entire oil refinerys and process plants using either Autodesk Plant3D, Navisworks or Aveva E3D. They mostly allow good control of the navigation.
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> @PhoenixLandPirate, You might have to adjust the front and back clipping planes if thsi happens in blender. End of OT!! Sorry.
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> @PhoenixLandPirate, [Edit] You might have to adjust the front and back clipping planes if this happens in blender. End of OT!! Sorry.
<ubptgbot> <budheswarbaghel> Whats the difference between telegram and telegram X in play store
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> To be honest, the channel about Ubuntu Touch is probaly not a good place to ask that question
<ubptgbot> <budheswarbaghel> Ok
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Daniel_Wood, I figured it out, thanks man, you're my hero!!!
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> (Photo, 600x800) https://irc.ubports.com/WH7FeEF2.png 10 min  passed
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> You didn't do a very good job of covering that number
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Kirill, deleted because your number was there
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @UniversalSuperBox, How about irc
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well I can't delete it there can I?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I don't really know how irc works 🤷‍♀️
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> @UniversalSuperBox, do I need to delete my account?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, I don't think so
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> on the PC code sent telegrams, and the device hangs on entering
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You might try installing the UT Tweak Tool from the store and clearing the data for Telegram
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> now I will try
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> I know how to enter the Libertine container and view logs. In the container is there somewhere I can copy them to be able to view them after I exit the container?
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> @UniversalSuperBox, nothing has changed.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What version of Ubuntu Touch are you using
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> can run telegramm from the terminal? how to view the launch logs?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `.cache/upstart/application-`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And then whatever the application's name is
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> 16.04 rc or 15.04 on both equally
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you installed Telegram on 15.04 and then upgraded to 16.04, you'll need to reinstall it from the store before using it
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Can someone recommend the very most bleeding edge topic(s) in the forum with info about the road to OTA-4 and stable Xenial. I've looked through the sub boards but I can't seem to find relevant info.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or upgrade it, if an upgrade is available
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> I put 15.04 and telegrams, then 16.04, then back 15.04
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You should reinstall Telegram either way.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you upgraded it on 16.04, that version won't work on 15.04
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> I put through ubport-install with full wipe
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Saying that I still need to catch up on the Q&A from three weeks back.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Kirill, Alternatively I'm going to ping @Flohack and let him take it from here.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TartanSpartan, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestones
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is still the source of truth
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And well versed I am in it.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Will the next gen browser allow us to specify a download folder?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If someone makes that happen, I'd suppose so
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It'd be an AppArmor nightmare though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, You can specify any folder you like, as long as it is Downloads
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Heh. On devices with choked internal storage it would be great. Rather than having to manually move everything to the card after completion of downloads.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Why does UT need the extra security AppArmor provides?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because it means you don't need to trust app developers, the system is enforcing rules on them.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (But it helps to trust them)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Why does Android have a permissions system? Same thing.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, I can understand that but why go the extra mile when desktop Linux-based OSs don't have it? Or do they and I have no clue what I'm talking about (likely)?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] I can understand that but why go the extra mile when desktop Linux-based OSs don't have it? Or do they and I have no clue what I'm talking about (quite likely)?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because Ubuntu Touch is not a desktop Linux OS
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Canonical wanted a higher standard enforced on developers of software on their platform
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I type my password into my password manager, every application running in my session can read it.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, On what?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> My desktop Linux OS
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Wow. I didn't know that 😕
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Then why not have it on Ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] Then why not have it on Ubuntu as well?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They do. Snaps exist now.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And Ubuntu Touch was almost never marketed as Ubuntu Touch until UBports took it over. It was always Ubuntu for Phones or Ubuntu for Tablets
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It was going to be Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <amolith> So why is it Ubuntu Touch now?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, I hate snaps 😂
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @amolith, https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] I dislike snaps 😂
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because it's not Canonical's, the community normally called it Ubuntu Touch to Canonical's upset, and calling our OS Ubuntu would be both a copyright violation and user-hostile
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Phubuntu? 🤣
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Canonical doesn't grant trademark exceptions to *ubuntu any more
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can only be Ubuntu something
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I know you were joking though. ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ultimately, confining applications changes the trust model in your computer
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, Me too. 🙏
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Confine all the things!
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, 🤣
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> With a normal Linux OS, you need to trust the app developer, the person publishing it, the person packaging it, the platform, and the computer. With Ubuntu Touch, you need to trust the platform and the computer. The platform enforces limits on the developer, publisher, and packager.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, After watching the video, I really want Unity 8 on Arch now (@vanyasem!)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] After watching the video, I really want Unity 8 on Arch now (@vanyasem 😉)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Of course the security model isn't perfect. We still need full-disk encryption and boot verification intact for a good trust model
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I look forward to when this can be implemented.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I do too. I have ideas but unfortunately not the time or expertise (yet) to implement them.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Furthermore. I discovered that when I hit "Safely Remove" on the External Drives GUI utility in Xenial, no dice. I don't think this is an issue tracked on the milestones or elsewhere. But it should be, right?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Honestly, I'd prefer it like a normal distro. AppArmor seems to be incredibly limiting. I do, however, understand that security should come first and UT is being marketed mainly, it seems, to the average desktop user, rather than a power user.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Anyone else want to test ejecting SD cards/other media to make sure I'm not just too tired to correctly operate it? Doubt it, though.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're free to use your phone with AppArmor turned off, I suppose. But I'm not going to give you instructions on how to do that or spend time on making that experience better.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, I'm not going to bother with that lol. It's only a slight preference 😉
<ubptgbot> <amolith> UT is amazing enough as it is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well, you can run arch on your phone soon, and most apps won't work reliably because it's not a stable platform. But at least you'll be giving root to all developers. :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Arch packages aren't supposed to run as root though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So saying that isn't very fair
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Yup. They're run as fakeroot
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/755
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> My first Github issue :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> IMHO, this should be prioritised before OTA-4 for stable Xenial and to ensure continuity of experience for Vivid users @Flohack @UniversalSuperBox @mariogrip @neothethird
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And note also how I raise, in a comment, the question of if this feature doesn't work, perhaps the other one of formatting the disk doesn't either.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I wonder if it affects multiple devices, too.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Testers, go.
<ubptgbot> sifodeus was added by: sifodeus
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TartanSpartan, Well please don't ping everyone for every issue
<ubptgbot> pjnaraujo was added by: pjnaraujo
#ubports 2018-07-08
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @pjnaraujo, Welcome, Paulo! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel free to ask any questions you may have here or in our Welcome & Install room! 🙂 … I've got to leave so I won't be able to help you if you need it but I'm someone will be around soon who can!
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> hm, anyone crashing on attempting enabling developer mode on latest dev
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Nope :) tried yesterday on a fresh nexus 4 xenial devzl install
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> cool, thanks. I think my phone is worse for wear after bricking it and bringing it back then...
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Will it work , If i install anbox via libertine and install android app there
<ubptgbot> <budheswarbaghel> @UniversalSuperBox, I think you only talk about ubuntu touch here
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @budheswarbaghel, Yep, that's the point
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @John_athan, No
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @John_athan, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> not with libertine though, and curently on the tablet or pro 5 only
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> What is a storage provider for unity8 ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Ern_st, What do you mean?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> like filesystem format?
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> I just found this : https://github.com/unity8-team/storage-provider-webdav
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Not really sure how would it work...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, that makes three of us
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably something that was meant for the newer version of Unity8
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> looks like the account service ...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mixes in with Online Accounts
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> maybe it mounts your nextcloud folders in filemanager?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Kinda like Documents for GNOME, I'd posture.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> they are't very descriptive with the readme's
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Hum interesting
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> nope at all...
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://github.com/unity8-team/storage-framework
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> unity8-team is not owned by us
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> the commit title helps a bit
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And the maintainers seem to be... Gone.
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Yes
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> might be some intresting stuff laying around
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd import it from Launchpad directly if there is
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I know I'm paranoid, but you can rewrite a Git history without anyone knowing
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Yes could be interesting ...
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> reallly excited about the hud and appmenu
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> imagine all the libertine apps with instead of small menu bar, a drop down indicator on the top left with all the menu items
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @mateosalta, What, where ?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @TartanSpartan, 👍
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @amolith, A normal distro does not make it so easy to install 3rd party software, as most stuff comes from the distro repos. Ubuntu does not have an app store, and app stores can be source of a lot of troubles, even on Android an iOS despite a very complex security model. Canonical wanted to compete with them, so its clear the
<ubptgbot> y dont do it like on Desktop. Not only for Techies who know what they do.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Flohack, I didn't even think about software only really being in the repos. I'm so used to Arch I forget that you have to compile from source or use a PPA to get a lot of stuff on other distros. It makes sense now; thank you for the explanation. Looking at it like that, AppArmor does seem like a more logical choice
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @mateosalta, Oh that could be great
<ubptgbot> MyKeLu was added by: MyKeLu
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @MyKeLu, Hi Michael Lu, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed 👍
<ubptgbot> <NYL91> Anyone managed to hack apple carplay protocol?
<ubptgbot> <NYL91> To fool the headunits and display ubtouch or any other os on them?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @UniversalSuperBox, Ok, my bad.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @jonny, I know you've been waiting for me to dive into this particular pool ;)
<ubptgbot> Marius Bude was added by: tone36
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> btw has anyone considered the possibility of not very good people compiling vivid apps for xenial manually and reuploading their clicks to the openstore (thus impersonating the apps)?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yes, I know Brian takes into account every possible scenario 👍
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @tone36 !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> How do I start libertine apps?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I installed some with settings gui yet no idea how to start them
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> go to the home screen, swipe up from the bottom, select the star next to the legacy apps scope, go to the home screen again, swipe left, select the apps in the scope
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> installed the previous release of telegrams, still hangs at the input numbers
<ubptgbot> k000028 was added by: k000028
<ubptgbot> holmes465 was added by: holmes465
<ubptgbot> <holmes465> is there a way to port halium (UBports) with lineageos 15.1?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> not yet, but Sailfish is mostly working with 15.1, so if you want to pave the way, you could try
<ubptgbot> <holmes465> Sailfish based on Halium, right?
<ubptgbot> <Quantumechanic> @holmes465, Yes 🙈
<ubptgbot> <holmes465> Hm
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @holmes465, no.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> sailfish is based on Mer, which is more than just the HAL. Mer could theoretically use Halium, but it doesn't atm
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> They share a common hybris base though, but not directly compatible
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Halium doesn't support lineage 15.1 at all now. only cm 12.1 and lineage 14.1
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> iirc it was described somewhere on halium.org
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, You can't upload under someone else's namespace I hope.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, Nobody can stop me from changing the name of the app
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> And reuploading it under my name
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> It's a valid concern assuming half of vivid apps won't be recompiled for xenial by their original maintainers
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> At least at the start
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, It was meant to provide an API for apps to use, so you could save data to SD card, in webdav, etc...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, Yes, but how is this a problm really? You can do that in Android, sailfish, etc... And could under canonical store too. It may even be necessary in some cases if a new person needs to take ownership
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, Well it might be a problem if an original maintainer is still active, but just hasn't recompiled the app yet
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> That might lead to duplicates
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, Is there lots of work left to bring it to a workable level do you think?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, Yes
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> That's a shame.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, Maybe, but we're small enough, and open enough, I wouldn't worry about it
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/757
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Did it.
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/jcQlEm5t.mp4
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> No, that's the way to do it. There is a current bug report open : https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/748
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @vanyasem this is Brian's answer to your question about "not very good people" :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Fwd from bhdouglass: Its not possible for someone to upload a xenial app with the same id as an existing vivid app, so there wouldn't be an automatic upgrade. Now of course someone could always publish it under a different id. This is also the reason you can't delete an app from the OpenStore, only unpublish it (prevents bad
<ubptgbot>  people from uploading an app under the same id)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> well it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> [Edit] well it's not really an answer, it's an explanation of the problem :P
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I'm just a messenger :D
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> and well my thing was not really a question
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> to answer it in the first place :P
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, looks like a question to me
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> @padraic7a, The current libertine-scope branch is broken. I installed latest package from a previous branch and it works fine :)
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/JCy4LApW.null
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Use sudo dpkg -i
<ubptgbot> <SRIDHARDV> Fwd from SRIDHARDV: Hi team is there any progress on Xiaomi Redmi 3s... … Am asking bcoz the device file is already there in halium-devices->manifest
<ubptgbot> <SRIDHARDV> Fwd from SRIDHARDV: As progress for porting to xiaomi redmi 3s,  boot-hybris is completed and system image is ongoing...
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @nfsprodriver will this give a Libertine scope on Xenial?
<ubptgbot> <SRIDHARDV> @SRIDHARDV, Device Code name as "land"
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @SRIDHARDV, @rupansh weren't you working on that one?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, Did someone call 'not very good people' ?? Thats my middle name! And I can probably build a team of not so good people! Yay not so good!
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @wayneoutthere, what.
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> @vanyasem, Ye
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> My server died
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> I will have to get a new onw
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, With deep meditation, and 8 hours of sleep my humor shall become accessible to you.
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> @TartanSpartan, Yep
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @wayneoutthere, I like your humor Wayne 😂 I always did...
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Oh excellent!
<ubptgbot> <SRIDHARDV> @rupansh, Were ru now in the process... … I have completed halium boot and system build.... … Started flashing....
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> So clearly this scope would have to be installed on a writable device rather than within Libertine as I stupidly first thought. Duh.
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @nfsprodriver, Nice one, thanks
<ubptgbot> Ilya was added by: Ilya
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/mlP5R5XA.mp4
<ubptgbot> <SRIDHARDV> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/c0g9w00m.png Hello team... I ported the ubt to xiaomi redmi 3s... In oc Ethernet is connected but unable to connect to ssh.... I can able to ping the ipaddress.... Any one can help me...
<ubptgbot> <SRIDHARDV> @SRIDHARDV, *oc = *pc
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @nfsprodriver, Ppm
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Compass Not working
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @SRIDHARDV, @Ern_st
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Wp9HLX0b.png
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Ern_st, ^^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John_athan, Please stop making arbitrary statements of issue in channel, and instead open issues on GitHub with enough information to work on the issue
<ubptgbot> <LeoKor> @SRIDHARDV, Standart check-list: … 1) Be sure, openssh-server is installed on host, to which you are trying to connect to; … 2) If openssh-server is installed, check whether it listens to standard port (22).
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @dohbee, Is it working for you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SRIDHARDV, Are you running Ubuntu or just halium?
<ubptgbot> <SRIDHARDV> @dohbee, Running ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SRIDHARDV, Did you enable ssh with `android-gadget-service ssh enable`?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> He's porting Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ubports_porting is the place to go for this, @SRIDHARDV
<ubptgbot> <SRIDHARDV> @UniversalSuperBox, Thank you
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mateosalta, This vs HUD is the question I have. … Would people prefer a swipe from the top left to bring you to those menus, or a HUD system?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Perhaps we should have a vote on the forums?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> i looked at that picture a few times...didn't realize it's about the HUD,LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I would love both maybe
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I love HUD but it's underutilize
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> well the HUD generally let's you search all these menus without having to look through them all. … Idk how the HUD would work with them, perhaps the user would get an option to have the default left pull, either context menus or the HUD, and if you selected the menus, it would just be a swipe to the left to jump to the hud
<ubptgbot> ?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> maybe another short vs long wipe? but that could add to the complexity of the gestures I guess
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> *swipe
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Javacookies, Long vs short could make sense if we make the HUD small, but when canonical implemented early versions, it took over the screen for a multitude of reasons, the idea was that it'd be more integrated, so for example gimps colour wheel would be in the HUD, as well as sample stuff, how that would work is be
<ubptgbot> yond me, but its something we should keep in mind before we begin implementing.
<ubptgbot> <kesha21> Good evening, friends! I'm created a channel about the operating system KaiOS - a new OS for simple button phones. More information about the system you can find on my channel, which will be filled with news, reviews about KaiOS. … t.me/kaios1
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> gtfo spam
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @vanyasem, What happened? Already deleted or what ?
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @nfsprodriver, Hi Bjarne, just wondering what branch you installed? Wonder if you would post details to this github issue? https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/748
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Jo_Led, sure, deleted and perma banned
<ubptgbot> <MaxKerst> (Sticker, 512x383) https://irc.ubports.com/ZTJETZvL.webp
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @PhoenixLandPirate, Wouldn't it have both, just have search box at the top
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Hm, i think there was a more recent mockup that had that
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> This was how it was originally proposed, but giving it a more modern design, perhaps it could just be a search bar at the bottom of the context menus, and become something more when you start to search. … https://youtu.be/h384z7Ph0gU?t=4m1s
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I still don't get the marketing of Canonical....it seems like Ubuntu for devices is already "there" and functional based from that video...some of the features shown are not even implemented yet or never LOL
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> You said it well.. marketing
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> but don't get me wrong...that video shows the dream for Ubuntu which I still believe in...oh well 😁
<ubptgbot> abith1012 was added by: abith1012
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @abith1012 !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> The Libertine scope works for Xenial! Praise be upon you for dstributing it @nfsprodriver . Only thing I noticed is for some reason after I rebooted to revoke write permissions, it seemed to be gone. So I had to make it writable and install the .deb over again. Does anyone know why this might be?
<ubptgbot> nn130001 was added by: nn130001
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Huh?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Didn't you see the scope .deb he shared upthread earlier today?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and rootfs is readonly normally. so yes of course you need to remount it rw to be able to instlal things which are part of the rootfs, to test.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and after you reboot, yes obviously itw ould be ro again
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But if it was read-write and you rebooted, the things you wrote should be there
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's the question.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well they are
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the only way they wouldn't be, is if you installed a .deb which was part of the system image, and also updated the system image, simultaneously
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so you installed a deb. rebooted, performed a system upgrade, which included a newer version of the thing you just replaced
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then yes, reboot would "replace" what you just installed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so does @TartanSpartan have an actual problem? or just some confusion about how the rootfs works?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I set the image to writable, installed the .deb, tested the scope and it worked, went to UT Tweak Tool and hit the slider to revoke write permissions which necessitated a reboot, logged back in and then tested the scope again, it's gone. Have to repeat the process everytime I reboot from what I can see. Arale 16.04 RC-2/2018-W
<ubptgbot> 27. I haven't been performing system upgrades.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Guys, I need a PDF reader app very urgent! Sturm Reader can not open such files... :-(
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Any recommendations?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://open-store.io/app/com.ubuntu.developer.bobo1993324.pdfjsviewer
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Does this work?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wait, 15.04 or 16.04
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> 15.04
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> In OpenStore there is PdfjsViewer and Document Viewer, which is better?
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> @dohbee, Only if the delta overwrote those bits, which why in the long run,this practise is not a good one for users given the potential for e.g.; library skew
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @ignorare, pdfsviewer
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ignorare, Whichever works. :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, is Weblate expected to flush translations to the docs soon?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @ignorare, For just pdf, pdfjsviewer. For all sorts of documents choose Document Viewer, it's powered by libreoffice (-kit)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Yeah I found the mistake
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> The cron was meh since a file was missing exec rights
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> For no reason, it worked before
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So actually it should have pushed smth last night, if not, I need to take a look
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Is File manager getting daily updates on 16.04? Or is there a version mismatch between the Open Store and the OTA images? I'm on FP2, 16.04/devel r373
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> File manager version:
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Thank you guys!! :-)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/2ltBzrKa.png
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Anyone interested in the hw info tool aida64? We may contact finalwire for a reupload to the OpenStore because it's proprietary.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @YougoChats, I think there is a bug since we received the new version and the deb is still present in the system
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Also think so
<ubptgbot> <amolith> What would it take to get KDE Connect on UT?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @malditobastardo, Are you saying that since the file manager is in the open store it should no longer be in be system image?
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Ah wait, that's because ubutnu doesn't delete "newer" verions from the click dir.
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> You may run ``` sudo rm -rf /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.filemanager/0.5.622-94b0712```
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I would very much like to see Aida64 avaiable for Xenial and OpenStore, yes.
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/OYhX65NH.null
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Built for myself...
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Will that remove the open store one or the system image one? If it removes the system image one, won't it just be back next OTA?
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> If you have installed the filemanager app some time ago, it used git revision numbers. If you didn't uninstall that version it keeps on system and will be rerecognized every reboot. Click's can't be "downgraded".
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> I created a PR with 0.5.800, which should be defenetely the highest version number.
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Hope that will fix it for everyone...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, Docs are not updated
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Does UT have any NFC capabilities?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Libhybris does, UT does not.
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> That's a good feature to add, though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Go for it
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Maybe one day we'll use UTPay xd
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Any possibility of it in the near future? I'm replacing the battery cover of my N5 and ones with the NFC module are more expensive than ones without and I'd rather save the few dollars if it's not coming to UT soon lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Given our workload, no. If someone does it, though, sure.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @VeryOriginalUsername, I've suggested that before but there are a lot of reasons why it wouldn't be feasible 😉
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, there are n5 covers without nfc/qi antennas?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, Yup. I'm looking at one on Ebay right now.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, weird
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, There are also some with no vibrate module
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @amolith, Can't find the listing right now to send you a link but the pictures were missing it and the description said nothing about including it like others
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @amolith, the charging still works right?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @mateosalta, What do you mean?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> It still charges fine
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> ah, is that seperate from the nfc then
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> the contactless charging
<ubptgbot> <amolith> The cover has just gotten cracked and bent and the snap-things broken in the many times I've disassembled it.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> [Edit] the wireless charging
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @mateosalta, I have no idea about that; I need to look into it. I was planning to get a wireless charger as well 😕
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> hm, looks like they are seperate components. I was under the impression the used the same coil
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> hm, https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nexus+5+Teardown/19016
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @mateosalta, Looking at step 4, it does look like they're different  … https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nexus+5+Teardown/19016
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @mateosalta, 😂
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> oh, lol
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> ;)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Great minds think alike 😉
#ubports 2020-06-29
<ubptgbot> DJ2Thirteen was added by: DJ2Thirteen
<ubptgbot> faerasazhashunu7 was added by: faerasazhashunu7
<ubptgbot> Hi was added by: Hi
<ubptgbot> <Hi> Is this available in Mi A1 ...
<ubptgbot> RZRady was added by: RZRady
<ubptgbot> <RZRady> Hello everybdy?
<ubptgbot> <RZRady> Did any of you guys test this os on old iphon? like C models?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @RZRady [Did any of you guys test this os on old iphon? like C models?], There is currently no way to port any of those as far as I am aware of.   But you could do an online search for Halium port of iPhone and see if any has been started.
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> That's not how Halium works
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Halium is meant to let you use proprietary Android-based drivers with a regular Linux distro like Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @RZRady [Did any of you guys test this os on old iphon? like C models?], No, the ubuntu touch does not support iPhones. At least because the ubuntu touch uses Linux kernel, and the iPhone is adapted for XNU.
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> iPhones don't have that option since all the official drivers for them are compiled for Darwin, a totally different kernel
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Hi [Is this available in Mi A1 ...], seems a port was started but not completed - https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/84
<gitbot> Halium issue 84 in projectmanagement "[device-port] [tissot] Xiaomi A1" [Ports, Open]
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> In theory that sandcastle project could actually get UT working on some iPhones like the 7 but it'd be super jank
<ubptgbot> <RZRady> Thank you guys,
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> @TuxThePenguin [In theory that sandcastle project could actually get UT working on some iPhones …], Yeah, ofc... thanks to the linux build that is included.
<ubptgbot> <Raphael> Hello guys, … sorry for the long message. … I have two problems with my OnePlus One (running OTA 12): … 1. When i am calling someone or i get a call, the microphone is always to low, so the other person can't really understand what i am saying, it is much too quietly. I always have to turn on speakerphone mode or use a headset, so that i
<ubptgbot> am understood. … -> Is this an known issue for the OPO? … 2. When i am abroad, i have to use roaming for calling and for mobile data. Calls are working (tested it) but i can't get internet acces with mobile data (!)(no Teleports updating messanges or surfing possible with MorphBrowser) although the OPO shows me on the function bar, that i have acce
<ubptgbot> s. … -> Does someone have the same problem? … Any Ideas to fix that? Flight mode on/off, Restart or shut down did not help.  … Thanks!
<ubptgbot> Georg was added by: Georg
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Raphael [Hello guys, … sorry for the long message. … I have two problems with my OnePlus One …], Hmm maybe you microphone is dirty? I have an OPO as daily since years, never had this issue. 2) If you are abroad it could be that the carrier settings are just messed up. Delete all APN settings in system settings and see if that helps. Norm
<ubptgbot> ally the SIM card can autoconfigure the stuff.
<ubptgbot> <Shawn> @Raphael [Hello guys, … sorry for the long message. … I have two problems with my OnePlus One …], I've bought 2 used OPOs because the microphone was bad on the first one. It looks like it is broken. If i need the Phone i will exchange it. The second one is my wifes daily driver. This one is working fine.
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> Fwd from Federica Galli: Question : I would like to try to install anbox, but if i don’t like it can i uninstall it and how?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> You will have to flash again with UBports Installer, without wipe option to conserve your datas.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> [Edit] You will have to flash again with UBports Installer, without wipe option to conserve your personal datas.
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @libremax [You will have to flash again with UBports Installer, without wipe option to cons …], yeah... i was afraid of that. thx 🙏
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> Does anyone know if there is a Signal app for UT?
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> I though there was one long ago but I cannot find it.....
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> axolotl
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @dohbee [axolotl], ah yes! thanks again 😁
<ubptgbot> robzonpl was added by: robzonpl
<ubptgbot> pyloraeriraenae2682 was added by: pyloraeriraenae2682
<ubptgbot> <MichaelTunnell> @Ramasai [UBports GSI brings Ubuntu Touch to any Project Treble-supported Android device … h …], this looks very cool!
<ubptgbot> <TobiasSchimpf> Hi Guis I've a issue on the nexus 5 on OAT 12. When I'm plug the headset the speaker level is lower. That's OK. But when I unplug the headset again the level still remains very low. Anyone who knows this issue. Only after restarting the speaker volume turns normal.
<ubptgbot> <Rcmaehl> UBPorts is GREAT! It's been 147 hours since last charge and it's still at 44%
<ubptgbot> <Rcmaehl> (Photo, 1440x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/0CMPj3NK.png
<ubptgbot> Matthias69 was added by: Matthias69
<ubptgbot> <Matthias69> Before I have to check endless Devices: what is the biggest phone that is supported?
<ubptgbot> <mzanetti> in terms of screen size?
<ubptgbot> <Matthias69> Yes
<ubptgbot> <mzanetti> well... in the light of convergence I'd guess you should be prepared to anything...
<ubptgbot> <Rcmaehl> Technically any device that supports GSI roms supports UBPorts
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Rcmaehl [Technically any device that supports GSI roms supports UBPorts], But not well yet, and not with update support. It's better to go off of more mature devices at devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The OnePlus One is rather large I suppose. The PinePhone is 6" diagonal, and it is a 1:2 ratio display
<ubptgbot> <mzanetti> oh, this is from a user point of view, not from a developer point of view... sorry. ignore my earlier reply
<ubptgbot> <Matthias69> I'm using a 6.9 inch phone and a 7.2. I could maybe go with something smaller like 6.5-6.7 but anything less is just too small as a main device.
<ubptgbot> <Rcmaehl> @UniversalSuperBox [But not well yet, and not with update support. It's better to go off of more mat …], Nash supports it great. Only bug not being able to use both wifi and data at the same time
<ubptgbot> <Rcmaehl> But then again Erfan is the LOS dev for that device so it has a bit of a headstart
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Matthias69 [I'm using a 6.9 inch phone and a 7.2. I could maybe go with something smaller li …], i have a laptop that is smaller…
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Rcmaehl [Nash supports it great. Only bug not being able to use both wifi and data at the …], and it's not official support, as there's no system-image updating support and you can't install it with ubports-installer; also the GSI still doesn't mitigate the need to build patched kernels for running Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <erfanoabdi> @Rcmaehl [Nash supports it great. Only bug not being able to use both wifi and data at the …], it's already fixed
<ubptgbot> <Matthias69> @dohbee [i have a laptop that is smaller…], Well, main device means only device actually. I hate using a laptop or computer. Thats why the Phone needs a Big screen.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Rcmaehl [UBPorts is GREAT! It's been 147 hours since last charge and it's still at 44%], what device? Ut can have great idle battery depending on the device
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Matthias69 [Before I have to check endless Devices: what is the biggest phone that is suppor …], Meizu Pro 5 or upcoming Volla Phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [Meizu Pro 5 or upcoming Volla Phone], or a massive galaxy note, i guess, if one wants to use the new GSI stuff
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but of course, not officially supported yet, so a bit of a pain to install
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> galaxy note?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Matthias69 [Well, main device means only device actually. I hate using a laptop or computer. …], i don't plan on buying a laptop ever again either, but i don't want a phone (or tablet) with a massive screen and no keyboard to replace it. i want a phone i can use as a phone, fits in my pocket, doesn't stab my crotch, and i can use to code
<ubptgbot> on too
<no_gravity> Good Evening! How do you install vim on the ubports? I tried "apt install vim" in the terminal but that does not work.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @no_gravity [Good Evening! How do you install vim on the ubports? I tried "apt install vim" i …], apt is not supported in the main system. UT is not a traditional linux distro. libertine is the supported method of creating a container for installing and using legacy and CLI apps on UT
<no_gravity> ubptgbot: "legacy"?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @no_gravity [ubptgbot: "legacy"?], i'm not a bot, the bot is a bridge; legacy as in x11 apps which are not developed to work under confinement nor with varying device and screen types or input devices in a responsive manner
<no_gravity> ubptgbot: Bridge to what? vim is not an x11 app.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, vim is a CLI app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> bridge to telegram
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://t.me/ubports
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @dohbee [i'm not a bot, the bot is a bridge; legacy as in x11 apps which are not develope …], you sure your not a bot? I dont think Ive ever seen you not in the chats for more than 30 minutes
<no_gravity> ubptgbot: So why can't one just install vim on the terminal?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @no_gravity [ubptgbot: So why can't one just install vim on the terminal?], the rootfs is read-only for multiple reasons. as i said, UT is not a traditional linux distro. it's built for the needs of phones and running on top of things like android HAL.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> though i think vim is already installed anyway (though maybe only the tiny package or such)
<no_gravity> ubptgbot: When I type vim I get "bash: vim: command not found".
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <Rcmaehl> I'm not immediately seeing a link to IRC in google. Is UBports on freenode?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Rcmaehl [I'm not immediately seeing a link to IRC in google. Is UBports on freenode?], yes
<no_gravity> I tried "nano" and that is there. Now how do I exit nano :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> switch the command toolbar in terminal app to the one for nano
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Matthias69 [Before I have to check endless Devices: what is the biggest phone that is suppor …], oneplus 1 and oneplus 3 i think.
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> @no_gravity [ubptgbot: When I type vim I get "bash: vim: command not found".], did you try 'vi'
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @no_gravity [ubptgbot: When I type vim I get "bash: vim: command not found".], Try 'vi' instead of 'vim'
<DonkeyHotei> no_gravity: ctrl-x i think
<ubptgbot> Stan stan was added by: Stan stan
<ubptgbot> <Stan stan> hello
<ubptgbot> <Stan stan> may i ask please
<ubptgbot> <Stan stan> i have a oneplus 3t and all the calls during call volume is very very very low
<ubptgbot> <Stan stan> is the phone i got damaged or something software relarted
<ubptgbot> <Stan stan> 😅
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Try to set volume with uvolman from open store
<ubptgbot> <Stan stan> yeah it looks like there is no way to increase it from the settings will try that
<ubptgbot> <Stan stan> is there away to do it without installing an app
<ubptgbot> <Stan stan> from terminal or system settings
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the volume is probably already at 100%
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is some issue with that device i think
<ubptgbot> Marcus was added by: Marcus
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (not yours specifically, the op3/3t in general)
<ubptgbot> <Stan stan> is there any work around that @dohbee
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know
<ubptgbot> <Stan stan> may i ask you please if you know who to tag here to seek help
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is for example https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1402
<gitbot> ubports issue 1402 in ubuntu-touch "volume control has no effect in calls" [Device: Oneplus3, Needs Confirmation, Open]
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stan stan [may i ask you please if you know who to tag here to seek help], probably better to ask whomever maintains the port in https://t.me/ubports_porting
<ubptgbot> <Stan stan> thanks @dohbee
<ubptgbot> <Kelvin97> @dohbee [http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html], Any commit regarding fix ? … When i tap power button instead of screen of it always shows power menu
<ubptgbot> <Kelvin97> @dohbee [http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html], [Edit] Any fix commit regarding this  ? … When i tap power button instead of screen of it always shows power menu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Kelvin97 [Any fix commit regarding this  ? … When i tap power button instead of screen of it …], why are you asking me? i'm not porting your device. ask in https://t.me/UBports_porting
<ubptgbot> <Kelvin97> @dohbee [why are you asking me? i'm not porting your device. ask in https://t.me/UBports_ …], Ok
<ubptgbot> <Condoulo> ok, I just received a PinePhone, but don't seem to have success pulling up the camera on it.
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> Camera is not currently working on pine phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Condoulo [ok, I just received a PinePhone, but don't seem to have success pulling up the c …], please see the pinned message in this group
<ubptgbot> <Condoulo> @dohbee [please see the pinned message in this group], Not seeing anything about the camera in that post. 🤔
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh. hmm, i guess that post doesn't include the link to the gitlab issues page for pinephone
<ubptgbot> Günter was added by: Günter
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> Actually camera and vibrator don't work on ubports
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @Condoulo
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> Camera doesn't work at all on all OSs
<ubptgbot> <Condoulo> Yikes.
<rcmaehl> Hi Tyler
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @ScardracS [Actually camera and vibrator don't work on ubports], What this is not true
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> YOu mean on Pinephone? ok
<ubptgbot> <Condoulo> Yea, because I just got a PinePhone today.
<ubptgbot> <Condoulo> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/f2uvy0l9.png
<ubptgbot> <Condoulo> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/DtYmvf0M.png
<ubptgbot> <Condoulo> (Photo, 858x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0ke2BSnL.png
<ubptgbot> <Condoulo> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/2DZWJ1lX.png
<ubptgbot> <Condoulo> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/rwTHF5gm.png
<ubptgbot> <Condoulo> (Photo, 504x672) https://irc.ubports.com/fU0RnByd.png
<ubptgbot> <Condoulo> (Photo, 504x672) https://irc.ubports.com/dK4o4m1F.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, it's a developer phone, not a consumer-ready phone
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @Flohack [YOu mean on Pinephone? ok], Yeah I mean pinephone
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We'll get there
<ubptgbot> <Condoulo> Good to know. :) Was just wondering the status.
<ubptgbot> <bendoverboi> Looks decently built
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> @dohbee [please see the pinned message in this group], How can I display the pinned message in Teleports?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: Having trouble with your PinePhone UBports CE? Check out our Frequent Problems thread to see if there is a resolution already! https://forum.pine64.org/showthread.php?tid=10130
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It is working towards being a phone for adventurous consumers
<ubptgbot> <Condoulo> I'm trying to remember, what tool do you guys use to create custom webapp shortcuts?
<ubptgbot> <Condoulo> I tried Webber but it doesn't actually create the shortcut.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Condoulo [I tried Webber but it doesn't actually create the shortcut.], Webber works very well in my use of it - but Webapp Creator also can work well too https://open-store.io/app/webapp-creator.jujuyeh
<ubptgbot> <Condoulo> I actually really love Webber's interface, but it's not actually creating the shortcuts.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Condoulo [I actually really love Webber's interface, but it's not actually creating the sh …], That's strange - it does it over here - Meizu Pro 5 rc channel
<ubptgbot> <Condoulo> Weird, I'm not seeing Webapp-Creator in the store. =/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Condoulo [I actually really love Webber's interface, but it's not actually creating the sh …], i think there's a problem with content-hub on pinephone currently, which is likely causing the issue where you can't save it
<ubptgbot> <Condoulo> @dohbee [i think there's a problem with content-hub on pinephone currently, which is like …], Ah.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Condoulo [Weird, I'm not seeing Webapp-Creator in the store. =/], Hmmm - I guess PinePhone needs arm64 apps and that Webapp Creator only has armhf available? Not quite sure.
<ubptgbot> Donny Mccoy was added by: Donny Mccoy
<ubptgbot> Victor Leser was added by: Victor Leser
<ubptgbot> <Victor Leser> I have some old but very solid Panasonic and Getac rugged  tablets currently running Microsoft Windows 10.  Is it possible to replace Windows 10 with Ubuntu Touch on these machines, or dual-boot them?  I have replaced the Windows on some older laptops with Ubuntu, but am not confident even where to look for instructions.  I do not wa
<ubptgbot> nt to try to do something which is not feasible.  I run some laptops which I have the laptopson Window
<ubptgbot> <Victor Leser> (Please ignore last draft sentence)  Hoping that someone in this group can provide help, guidance, or pointers.
#ubports 2020-06-30
<ubptgbot> <Marathon2422> @Condoulo [ok, I just received a PinePhone, but don't seem to have success pulling up the c …], SXMO os ,the camera opens, but that's about it
<ubptgbot> <C06alt> does preparing system image tend to take a long time normaly?
<ubptgbot> myxowopoxuxo1421 was added by: myxowopoxuxo1421
<ubptgbot> <Brendan> Hi sorry to be annoying is this a bug or a feature I connected my computer to my phone over Bluetooth and it has turned my phone into a Bluetooth speaker.
<ubptgbot> <Brendan> it also completely override the volume control on the phone
<ubptgbot> <Brendan> (Video, 6s) https://irc.ubports.com/RW1D84sF.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> India bans 50+ Chinese apps including tick tock, cam scanner, UC browser, govt on talks with companies to replace the custom ROM by xiaomi..
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> Fwd from Moneycontrol: BIG BREAKING | Indian govt bans #59Chinese apps, including #TikTok, CamScanner, Shein, ShareIt https://www.moneycontrol.com/news/india/government-bans-tiktok-58-other-chinese-apps-5477691.html … Full list here:
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> Good news for UB ports. and pine phone can finally find the large target market
<ubptgbot> <Brendan> @Ajay Sahu [Good news for UB ports. and pine phone can finally find the large target market], I wish that to be true but it won't be
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @Brendan [I wish that to be true but it won't be], We are working on it, i am preparing a proposal and questioner for UB ports.. Last week spoke to Ricardo for the same
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> does anyone know off the top of their head if halium based UT ports use system-sleep for handling the low power suspend state?
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> Im trying to have a script run pre and post suspend, put it in the /lib/systemd/system-sleep directory wiht my pre and post args, and its not executing at all
<ubptgbot> <Brendan> (Sticker, 512x487) https://irc.ubports.com/TT521iMO.webp
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> i appreciate the participation trophy, but i'd be better served with some info on what im doing wrong
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Shinkamui [does anyone know off the top of their head if halium based UT ports use system-s …], they should generally support whatever is the method of entering deep sleep yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ajay Sahu [Good news for UB ports. and pine phone can finally find the large target market], please don't forward random messages from others into here (especially from bots which just post articles from their own web site). India banning apps on android/ios really doesn't mean anything for UT, unfortunately. and the messages looks/feels
<ubptgbot> like spam
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Shinkamui [Im trying to have a script run pre and post suspend, put it in the /lib/systemd/ …], Ubuntu Touch does not use systemd yet
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> well, that would explain a lot
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> :)
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> Im trying to run some pre and post suspend scripts to take care of my keyboard backlight
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> can you give me a hint on what mechanism i should be looking at?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think it triggers typical traditional linux distro suspend/resume events
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> well, this just got quite a bit harder than i thought it would be :-D
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @dohbee [please don't forward random messages from others into here (especially from bots …], Hey, it was not by random bots, it's by a human only.. It's okay if you don't feel the same way, it won't be posted again..
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> Last week i did discussed the possibilities of UT In Indian Markets, but i understand there could be differences in the thoughts
<ubptgbot> sujuteshyvumo8268 was added by: sujuteshyvumo8268
<ubptgbot> <S> @dohbee [Ubuntu Touch does not use systemd yet], That was wierd considering UB touch is 16.04 and Ubuntu desktop 16.04 had systemd
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Systemd needs new kernel features missing from versions like 3.4
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> @S [That was wierd considering UB touch is 16.04 and Ubuntu desktop 16.04 had system …], ^
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> If they switched to systemd a ton of devices would need a bunch of kernel patches or just be completely unsupported (hopefully we can get a nice patch set together by the time UT moves to 20.04)
<ubptgbot> <S> @TuxThePenguin [If they switched to systemd a ton of devices would need a bunch of kernel patche …], Well, atleast at this point of time, its not clear if systemd is better or worse
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> For something like UT I'd say systemd is probably better if possible, that would mean less work to maintain since it would be the same as regular Ubuntu and UT isn't focused on being super lightweight like some other distros
<ubptgbot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> Steve  … Where can I get the Nexus Toolkit? … It is no longer available on xda, the link no longer works. … Do you know of a trustworthy source?
<ubptgbot> <S> @shinyhairsmylifeambition [Steve  … Where can I get the Nexus Toolkit? … It is no longer available on xda, the …], https://nexus-root.com/download/
<ubptgbot> anibyl was added by: anibyl
<ubptgbot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> @S [https://nexus-root.com/download/], Thanks
<ubptgbot> gusycaqugawy8935 was added by: gusycaqugawy8935
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> Hi everyone, I would like to ask what kind of telegram, YouTube and analogue programs are available on ubports?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Teleports for Telegram, Axolotl for Signal. No WhatsApp
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> FluffyChat for Matrix
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> With Webber you can make a webapp for most purposes, which may be more convenient than using the browser
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Online services built for harvesting your data are not well supported 😁
<ubptgbot> <aviwad> @Stereofont [Teleports for Telegram, Axolotl for Signal. No WhatsApp], one can use ```mautrix-whatsapp``` to run whatsapp through the Fluffy chat app, however!
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/QNGIURbM.png help
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @aviwad [one can use mautrix-whatsapp to run whatsapp through the Fluffy chat app, howeve …], And many other services. I think that integration is still being worked on though and generally requires a zombie android device maintaining the account
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @lordhacker0727 [<reply to media>], Porting questions should be directed to @Halium group
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @Stereofont [Online services built for harvesting your data are not well supported 😁], Well, anyway, some kind of Youtube Vanced is much more convenient than the site (even as an application)
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> Cosmetic question 😉: is there a way to configure the app scope so that it doesn't disappear? Maybe it's called dash, don't know...so like this:
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/kj6nHwCl.png
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> Without sliding away every time
<ubptgbot> <Bharatwaj.S> @Federica Galli [<reply to media>], Nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Federica Galli [Without sliding away every time], I guess the 'sprint' app is approaching something like you are asking for.
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Bharatwaj.S [Nexus 5?], No opo
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @wayneTBT [I guess the 'sprint' app is approaching something like you are asking for.], OK, thx
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Federica Galli [Cosmetic question 😉: is there a way to configure the app scope so that it doesn …], It's called app drawer and it's not possible to make it always visible.
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @libremax [It's called app drawer and it's not possible to make it always visible.], I see. It's a pity because every time one needs to push the home button, unecessary step....
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> @Federica Galli [I see. It's a pity because every time one needs to push the home button, unecess …], This is a new feature that was implemented in the last OTA 12 update
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Steve Kueffer [This is a new feature that was implemented in the last OTA 12 update], ah! so if i updated my phone i should be able to set that?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Federica Galli [ah! so if i updated my phone i should be able to set that?], No the drawer is new. There might be changes in the future, but first release was stability first.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> People alreasy asked if the launvher could go away too. I personaly would prefer your suggested behaviour.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Lot discussion already happened.
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> Federica, I think @mateosalta has a click you can install to make the drawer permanent
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Danfro [People alreasy asked if the launvher could go away too. I personaly would prefer …], i personally like both the launcher ( vertical as it is now so that a number of favorites can fit there) and the app drawer if it doesn’t slide away.
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @markvesime [Federica, I think @mateosalta has a click you can install to make the drawer per …], 👍
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Federica Galli [i personally like both the launcher ( vertical as it is now so that a number of …], Yes. And ideally the option to arrange the icons in my prefered order. But we will see how the drawer will evolve during the next couple of months.
<ubptgbot> <aviwad> @Stereofont [And many other services. I think that integration is still being worked on thoug …], true
<ubptgbot> <tkkay> so... what's the situation with anbox? been out of the loop for a while
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Federica Galli [I see. It's a pity because every time one needs to push the home button, unecess …], I'm a bit confused, because you dont need to press the super button to use the drawer or launcher bar … If you do a small swipe from left to right, you get the launcher bar with all your pinned and open apps. … If you do a long
<ubptgbot> swipe from left to right, you get the launcher bar, and the app drawer.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I'm also confused about what people mean when they say "It'd be nice if it doesn't slide away", because surely that would mean that you wouldn't be able to use any apps at all, because the app drawer is open.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Rcmaehl [<reply to media>], No way, have you been using it?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @PhoenixLandPirate [I'm also confused about what people mean when they say "It'd be nice if it doesn …], doing a long left to right swipe is the same as pressing the BFB (the button with ubuntu's logo) … I think she wants the drawer always open when there are no apps opened :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @PhoenixLandPirate [I'm also confused about what people mean when they say "It'd be nice if it doesn …], yes, same sentiments. I guess it's not easy to discover the long swipes and short swipes. The initial tutorial should be updated with short and long swipes
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Javacookies [yes, same sentiments. I guess it's not easy to discover the long swipes and shor …], I think it already does, doesn't it?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I don't think it explicitly tell the user to do short/ling swipes on both sides
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mymike00 [doing a long left to right swipe is the same as pressing the BFB (the button wit …], Yeah I know the logo button does the same/similar thing, but when she said it was an extra step, I thought "Wait, but it doesn't have to be, just keep going" kinda thing, but it makes sense when we're talking about a empty background.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> Ah sorry, you already know it ☺️. yeah the discussion was on empty background, indeed...
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Unless I'm coming from a fresh boot, I always have an app or 2 in the background, so that screen I don't think about for more than a few seconds on the accession :')
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @PhoenixLandPirate [I'm also confused about what people mean when they say "It'd be nice if it doesn …], what I mean is that it would be nice to have the app drawer always open AND to be able to get to the running apps by swiping AND to have the launcher. The "empty" desktop looks too much like a deskop PC to me ;) Also, when loggi
<ubptgbot> ng in it's handy to be able to see the app drawer right away, together with the launcher with the favorite apps. At least, this is the way i'd prefer.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> on this topic, you reminded me about a design thing that I haven't had time to file... i feel that the search field that is currently at the top of the drawer should be moved to the bottom near the ubuntu button.  This prevents having to reach up to quickly search an app (In my opinion).  Any reason why this could not be done?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> it ultimately allows one hand operation actually instead of requiring the other hand to tap the search field.
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> @S [That was wierd considering UB touch is 16.04 and Ubuntu desktop 16.04 had system …], systemd is present on UT, the events are just not triggering, so it seems he is correct, at least in the sense that systemd isn't used for the PM and other system events handling
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> sucks though, because now Im digging through documentation with no trace so far of anything helping me figure out what to do next
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @wayneoutthere [it ultimately allows one hand operation actually instead of requiring the other …], I have the same idea and even had some design prototypes for that. Putting the search field at the bottom should also mean the layout direction of the app grid should also be reversed. It kinda make sense since the launcher is inverted
<ubptgbot> as well anyway.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Another option I though is dragging the app list will focus the search field but recently pull to refresh was added although I believe it's a temporary thing
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @wayneoutthere [on this topic, you reminded me about a design thing that I haven't had time to f …], good point.
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> 🤚 do you know if if it is possible to pick up a call from your PC instead of your device ? I would love to make phone calls from my PC and not to be disturbed every 5-minutes by smartphone
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Javacookies [Another option I though is dragging the app list will focus the search field but …], yes! this is a good idea and I also wondered why the focus didn't go to the search field by default. that would solve the same thing good point
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Rebecca58 [🤚 do you know if if it is possible to pick up a call from your PC instead of yo …], Linphone?
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> @wayneoutthere [Linphone?], No from a nexus 5 with Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @wayneoutthere [yes! this is a good idea and I also wondered why the focus didn't go to the sear …], auto focusing the search field would be too much I think. Not everytime you open the drawer you want to search and showing the OSK can be distracting
<ubptgbot> <febriugg> @Willem-Jan de Hoog [observation: when the display goes off by itself (auto suspend?) the music conti …], hi willem do you still use OPO
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> well I have it. don't use it much. why?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Javacookies [auto focusing the search field would be too much I think. Not everytime you open …], that's why you get paid the big bucks!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Federica Galli [what I mean is that it would be nice to have the app drawer always open AND to b …], lomiri is a graphical shell meant to be converged (so thus it is meant to work on phones, tablets, laptops, and workstations). so of course some parts might feel like they are more related to how you consider yourself to use a PC
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Shinkamui [sucks though, because now Im digging through documentation with no trace so far …], what are you trying to do exactly?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Rebecca58 [🤚 do you know if if it is possible to pick up a call from your PC instead of yo …], it is not currently
<ubptgbot> <febriugg> @Willem-Jan de Hoog [well I have it. don't use it much. why?], What OS are you using? UT or sailfish OS
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [I have the same idea and even had some design prototypes for that. Putting the s …], but it needs to be ordered correctly for tablet/PC too.
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> I have two, one with UT and one with sailfishos
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> the one with ut is turned on
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @wayneoutthere [that's why you get paid the big bucks!], where's my big bucks?! 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [where's my big bucks?! 😆], running around in the forest
<ubptgbot> <febriugg> @Willem-Jan de Hoog [I have two, one with UT and one with sailfishos], Okay, thanks
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> why do you ask me these questions?
<ubptgbot> <febriugg> @Willem-Jan de Hoog [why do you ask me these questions?], I guess you stopped supporting SFOS for OPO because your phone was broken, it didn't
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> oh ok. no I lost interest but I did build 3.3 a few weeks ago
<ubptgbot> <Rebecca58> @dohbee [it is not currently], Oh what a shame! 😞
<ubptgbot> <febriugg> @Willem-Jan de Hoog [oh ok. no I lost interest but I did build 3.3 a few weeks ago], Yes, I have installed the latest SFOS for OPO. and do you now work for UT
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Dear All, the webpage is down for some maintenance just saying ^^
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Javacookies [where's my big bucks?! 😆], the cheque is in the mail.. DHL must have it... lol
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee [running around in the forest], amazingly - I understand your reference :)
<ubptgbot> <BigRockLonelyWolf> When you decide to use ubuntu touch, you are entering a new world where the canons of android and ios do not exist therefore it is you who must adapt to the new world and not the other way around!
<ubptgbot> john was added by: john
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @wayneoutthere [the cheque is in the mail.. DHL must have it... lol], Damn DHL xD
<ubptgbot> Jaroslavas Karmazinas was added by: Jaroslavas Karmazinas
<ubptgbot> <Martin Menzel> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/GmWqHfrF.webp
<ubptgbot> <Martin Menzel> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ekOdwIby.webp
<ubptgbot> <Martin Menzel> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/1prvK78l.webp
<ubptgbot> <Martin Menzel> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/i4zDeNbq.webp
<ubptgbot> <Martin Menzel> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/GDwuTt6d.webp
<ubptgbot> <Martin Menzel> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/5PkR8X8R.webp
<ubptgbot> <Martin Menzel> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/PRdHuYFp.webp
<ubptgbot> <Martin Menzel> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ytEQ5SMk.webp
<ubptgbot> <Martin Menzel> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/o6tcgvUO.webp
<ubptgbot> <Martin Menzel> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/xMD3XUPe.webp
<ubptgbot> SatathIIX was added by: SatathIIX
<ubptgbot> rorovycymaemi7542 was added by: rorovycymaemi7542
<ubptgbot> bori was added by: bori
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> Hi There, … I've bought a new headphone. My n5 can't handle it unfortunately. They do the pairing, and connect. Then if I want to start a youtube video, it just show the circle without playing anything. Then, I cant switch off bluetooth any more. I had no problem with my speakers or headphones before. Have you any advice how to proceed
<ubptgbot> ?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @FeketeZoli [Hi There, … I've bought a new headphone. My n5 can't handle it unfortunately. They …], That is quite common with BT headphones. Some don't connect, some connect but don't work, some connect and work. Generally, try several or use a cable
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I mean headphones on UT…
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @Stereofont [That is quite common with BT headphones. Some don't connect, some connect but do …], 😥
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Bluetooth is a minefield
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> A plug in BT adapter might work?
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @Stereofont [A plug in BT adapter might work?], looking for...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @FeketeZoli [Hi There, … I've bought a new headphone. My n5 can't handle it unfortunately. They …], Look at this thread, this update might help you, see end of conversation: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/4300/call-for-testing-updated-pulseaudio-better-bluetooth-headset-support/25
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @Flohack [Look at this thread, this update might help you, see end of conversation: https: …], thanks for the tip
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Folks, how can I install Python packages from terminal ? `sudo apt-get install python3-pip` gives me funny output.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> use libertine
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @dohbee [use libertine], OK
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @Flohack [Look at this thread, this update might help you, see end of conversation: https: …], Can anyone confirm that there has been progress on making phone calls using bluetooth headset ?
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> Confirm would imply that there is such a claim.
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> Also depends on what device you are talking about.
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> Possibly
<ubptgbot> Amer A was added by: Amer A
<ubptgbot> <Amer A> Greetings!  … Hopefully I'm posting this in a suitable space? Please let me know if not / where is better. … I'm on my first week with UT on my OnePlus 3T (25 hours in actually!) … A big thank you to everyone contributing to the project, it's really exciting to see all the progress and good work, and excited for the potential of the projec
<ubptgbot> t. … I'm happy to provide feedback on my device / experience / challenges faced if this helps with any of the development. … Note, I'm not a developer/programmer, this is a hobby for me. Please be gentle :) … My current aim with the phone is to get as close to my normal workflow as possible, coming from Android, some of which understandably might n
<ubptgbot> ot be possible. … This list might be useful to anyone wondering what some people use their phones for / what apps to possibly develop as their next project. … Equally I hope some of this is useful to other OP3 owners, or at least stirs some discussion that would be useful reference material in future. … My list includes: …  ○ Calls
<ubptgbot>  -  4G data not working - I get calls but only internet over WiFi - not ruled out a settings / carrier APN issue …  ○ Emails              - morph browser for now - the OpenStore UT gmail app fails to launch - Dekko 2 has a scary big 'EXPERIMENTAL!!!' marking... what happened to Dekko (1)? What clients are people using? …  ○ OneNote         - I'm ve
<ubptgbot> ry reliant on this - hoping for something like the P3X OneNote app I run on my Kubuntu (for now) laptop - main PC is Windows so a cross platform solution is the ideal …  ○ Internet research             - browser seems fine, though something to block/minimise intrusive ads would be good - I've yet to explore this area online …  ○ Purchasing/shopping
<ubptgbot>      - ebay/amazon are a staple these days, I'd hope to be interacting with an …  ○ Contactless payments   - would be nice, though I haven't come across any OSS apps …  ○ banking          - probably not on the phone for now, but would be nice to do. The morph browser might suffice. What are people doing for this? …  ○ WhatsApp     - not sorted this
<ubptgbot>  out yet - seems like Anbox is the only solution? I get a 404 error at one of the 'solution' links on https://askubuntu.com/questions/633725/whatsapp-on-ubuntu-phone …  ○ Contacts        - sorted: vcf export from gmail - import to contacts via file browser …  ○ Calendar        - OpenApp store Google Calendar UT - opens in Morph Browser - works for
<ubptgbot> now …  ○ SoundCloud - low priority, might end up using something else if there's something suitable on the OpenApp store …  ○Costa etc apps  - low priority... but those coffees... Is there something other than the OpenApp store to be browsing? or additional repositories to add in CLI … Thanks again to the team. Let us know how we can help!
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> @Amer A [Greetings!  … Hopefully I'm posting this in a suitable space? Please let me know i …], Maybe post thus on the forum and if necessary link to it here?
<ubptgbot> Jesus Price was added by: Jesus Price
<ubptgbot> <floop2> @Amer A [Greetings!  … Hopefully I'm posting this in a suitable space? Please let me know i …], Nice to know ur excited by UT.  Long posts r hard to read, best to break them up. Ppl know whats missing, what is needed is ppl to contribute solutions not lists ;-) Ditto re forum ^^
<ubptgbot> enigma9o7 was added by: enigma9o7
#ubports 2020-07-01
<ubptgbot> <Amer A> @sergiusens  @floop2  Sure thing, I'll wrap this into something neater on the forum  👍🏼 … I haven't participated in forums before so still learning the rules - UT is a good reason to participate :) … This Telegram group is for troubleshooting?
<ubptgbot> <alf22222> Dekko2 works great for me. Better than many android clients
<ubptgbot> <Jesus Price> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/5r0AeFdh.png v
<ubptgbot> taenaezhezhefime9469 was added by: taenaezhezhefime9469
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @sergiusens [Maybe post thus on the forum and if necessary link to it here?], Indeed, seems like a mailing list/forum type post, more than a chat group post.
<ubptgbot> shaegemynyxaequ5166 was added by: shaegemynyxaequ5166
<ubptgbot> jerrybaby was added by: jerrybaby
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> I got an update notification but it froze so I paused it and it disappeared ?
<ubptgbot> <Dylan Gundberg> This is on the pinephone btw. New issue i haven't seen discussed
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Amer A [Greetings!  … Hopefully I'm posting this in a suitable space? Please let me know i …], Ignore the warning on Dekko. It is no more experimental than any other app
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @dohbee [use libertine], Rodney, I installed nmap using Libertine but when I try to fiddle with it within terminal `nmap --help` I get `nmap command not found` how do you run it ?
<ubptgbot> LoDeivit was added by: LoDeivit
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Stereofont [Ignore the warning on Dekko. It is no more experimental than any other app], who's handling it in openstore? i think the description has to be updated and should also be just `Dekko`.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Javacookies [who's handling it in openstore? i think the description has to be updated and sh …], There may be complications. It is maintained in practice but the original maintainer is still formally unchanged I think?
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> [In reply to Rodney] … Rodney, I installed nmap using Libertine but when I try to fiddle with it within terminal `nmap --help` I get `nmap command not found` how do you run it ? … I found answer in the docs. I gotta run it like I would run a Docker container: `libertine-container-manager exec -i CONTAINER-IDENTIFIER -c "nmap --help"`
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> I think this has been said already: I find that in UT there are too many steps to start a call to someone. Access to "Favorites" is too complicated and once a contact number has been selected the call should start immediately.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Federica Galli [I think this has been said already: I find that in UT there are too many steps t …], Are you aware of the bottom edge list of 'last dialed' numbers? And press/hold the green button brings up the veey last number.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Favourites can be accessed now (devel) from a dedicated ivon on the top.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> [Edit] Favourites can be accessed now (devel) from a dedicated icon on the top.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> the improvements are good so far but I still think the UI needs a redesign to make it easier to use.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Javacookies [the improvements are good so far but I still think the UI needs a redesign to ma …], I think more than UI. Some deeper changes to implement that I think?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> like what?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I am always torn apart if instant call would be a bug or a feature. If you hit a button accidentaly it is great that there is a congirmsatiin needed.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> [Edit] I am always torn apart if instant call would be a bug or a feature. If you hit a button accidentaly it is great that there is a confirmation needed.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it seems that in all other OS though, one tap is used to start the call
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I guess it's a preference and what people is used to
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Javacookies [like what?], Haha. For you developers to decide 😂
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I've been wanting to experiment with some of the core apps but just haven't found the time and energy
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Javacookies [I guess it's a preference and what people is used to], The best would be an option implemented in system settings.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> but there will be too much option if we make everything optional 😅
<ubptgbot> <libremax> An other option for system settings with full options or not 😂.
<ubptgbot> <ParadoxSpiral> Huh, did the forum move?
<ubptgbot> itz_nittish was added by: itz_nittish
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ParadoxSpiral [Huh, did the forum move?], Undergoing major maintenance
<DM_v5> morning all! had a quick question, one an SDCARD hits me in the mail, going to try the pi ubuntu-touch-raspberrypi.img.xz  This includes some premade software for calling/SMS?  I just got my 4G hat to work under base Rasbian install, but there's a lack of software for true calling.  Sad I missed out on the PinePhone.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DM_v5 [morning all! had a quick question, one an SDCARD hits me in the mail, going to t …], it has the phone app and ofono and such, but it may not actually work on the pi yet
<DM_v5> I'm willing to give it a shot and see how it works with the Waveshare 4G hat.  Still deem myself a newbie regarding *nix. Will report to the git any issues. Maybe even attempt to update the Readme.md which is blank if I get it working at all.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> your pi is a 3b and not a 4/4b right?
<DM_v5> dohbee: correct, I've got a 3b+
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok. there's a graphics driver issue on pi 4
<DM_v5> wow, some amount of luck is on my side, I'll take it.  Guess I'll go look into how the phone/sms is talking to the hat, see if I need to change any jumpers before hand.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There is a pi group on Telegram but not bridged to irc
<ubptgbot> Sumit Dhiman was added by: Sumit Dhiman
<ubptgbot> <Sumit Dhiman> can i run ubuntu touch on 512MB RAM
<ubptgbot> <ImmyChan> @Sumit Dhiman [can i run ubuntu touch on 512MB RAM], Maybe, but I really wouldn't count on it
<ubptgbot> <Kulapurushan> My phone is Lenovo Vibe k5 plus . … Can I run ubuntu port in this model.!? … If yes , how.!? Is it similar like doing custom rom .!?
<ubptgbot> <ImmyChan> It'd be slow as a hell if you could even so much as get it to boot
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think you can but it might not have good performance. Zram or swap would be necessary to have a decent experience
<ubptgbot> <Sumit Dhiman> is 1GB sufficient?
<ubptgbot> <Kulapurushan> [Edit] My phone is Lenovo Vibe k5 plus . … Can I run ubuntu touch in this model.!? … If yes , how.!? Is it similar like doing custom rom .!?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> there are devices with 1GB
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> they do work pretty decent and have zram enabled to help with the performance. I think the main problem is that Lomiri(Unity8) is a bit memory heavy at the moment
<ubptgbot> <Sumit Dhiman> @Javacookies  can i change the DE? then it will work good for me
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> not easily and at that point. You rather just use other distro as base. Lomiri is tightly integrated to UT. And it's a big part of its identity
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Sumit Dhiman [can i run ubuntu touch on 512MB RAM], 1 GB manages just about. To run without glitches, probably 1.2 or thereabouts. 512MB no…
<ubptgbot> <Sumit Dhiman> @Javacookies [not easily and at that point. You rather just use other distro as base. Lomiri i …], ohh
<ubptgbot> <Sumit Dhiman> @Stereofont [1 GB manages just about. To run without glitches, probably 1.2 or thereabouts. 5 …], what are the processor requirments for UTthe?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> A project for UT lite is a theoretical option but for what reason and who would do it?
<ubptgbot> <Sumit Dhiman> @Stereofont [A project for UT lite is a theoretical option but for what reason and who would …], can i use whatsapp and other daily use android apps in UT without anbox?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Sumit Dhiman [what are the processor requirments for UTthe?], It runs on some old Mediatek devices. But how to compare with Qualcomm?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Sumit Dhiman [can i use whatsapp and other daily use android apps in UT without anbox?], No. Only in Anbox and only with significant limitations. It is experimental not practical
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> A spare phone running Android is currently the only practical option for car parking payment, banking, building access etc
<ubptgbot> <Sumit Dhiman> can i install android-adb and eemulater in it? as i did in my linux
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Libertine is a container not an emulator but it will allow you to run some deb packages. Again, it needs a lot of work
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Similarly, there will be full compatibility with non-UT Qt based apps eventually
<ubptgbot> <Sumit Dhiman> hey. i there any facebook messenger client for debian 10
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> And to anticipate another point - we don't support dual booting
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Webber is a UT app which allows users to make their own webapps very simply. But that that will not extend to messaging
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Matrix is working on compatibility plugins for many different messenger services. Perhaps including Facebook messenger. I don't know if they have a beta scheme
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] Webber is a UT app which allows users to make their own webapps very simply. But that will not extend to messaging
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @Sumit Dhiman [hey. i there any facebook messenger client for debian 10], I've definitely seen Messenger clients in Flatpak but if you're talking about UT then there are Facebook clients and if not idk
<ubptgbot> <Sumit Dhiman> @TigranKhachatryan [I've definitely seen Messenger clients in Flatpak but if you're talking about UT …], it is not a official messenger client from FB.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Flatpak has been discussed as an option for UT but if I remember right, the conclusion was that Pinephone maybe could stretch to that but not the former Android devices
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> He mentioned Debian
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I got confused
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Sumit Dhiman [it is not a official messenger client from FB.], Personally, I cannot imagine FB ever considering an official client for UT. True privacy would wreck their business model
<ubptgbot> <Sumit Dhiman> @TigranKhachatryan [He mentioned Debian], why did you got confused? Hmm
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I mentioned Debian because you are looking for functionality outside UT. That is not just Android
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Same with Qt
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @Sumit Dhiman [why did you got confused? Hmm], Well, I never thought someone would ask for a software recommendation for a computer operating system in a mobile operating system discussion chat
<ubptgbot> <Sumit Dhiman> @TigranKhachatryan [Well, I never thought someone would ask for a software recommendation for a comp …], then what? both are linux
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Debian packaging. Not Debian OS 😁
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @Stereofont [Debian packaging. Not Debian OS 😁], Ohh okay
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sumit Dhiman [then what? both are linux], So is android
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Anbox is not going well on desktop. A big team would be needed, covering both desktop and mobile. The question is where does such a team come from?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @Stereofont [Anbox is not going well on desktop. A big team would be needed, covering both de …], Good conception is enough, I thought I saw a graphical adb client somewhere
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> The feature I dreamt about was dragging an apk to the launcher would install it, but it is better than nothing
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @Sumit Dhiman [it is not a official messenger client from FB.], If you really want an official client, consider installing Anbox and MicroG on top of it
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The alternative is to say no to Facebook, WhatsApp, Spotify etc. A life change, rather than a technology fix for the phone
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> The hard part is to make your friends to say no to those services too which is often hard or impossible
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> (Woops mentioned hard two times lol)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Agreed. Unless you get new friends 😀
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Axolotl is a Signal client for UT. I have the most success getting friends a family to adopt Signal
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] Axolotl is a Signal client for UT. I have had the most success getting friends and family to adopt Signal
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Yeah, heard of that
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> What we do not have is integration of text messenger and Signal, as on other platforms. That would be tricky with our sandboxing though
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> For calling I just say what is SIP, ask them to just add an SIP account to their phone, answer them if they ask why
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> And use Linphone
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Gtg
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Kulapurushan [My phone is Lenovo Vibe k5 plus . … Can I run ubuntu touch in this model.!? … If yes …], https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Amer A [Greetings!  … Hopefully I'm posting this in a suitable space? Please let me know i …], Dekko2 works well as long as you take time to make sure settings are correct for the account. uAdblock in OpenStore does excellent job of blocking ads.  Webber app in OpenStore can create webapp that will work better for Google Calendar. I u
<ubptgbot> se instead of Google the core Calendar app synced with a Nextcloud account hosted by owncube.com - works great.
<ubptgbot> RichardApps was added by: RichardApps
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Sumit Dhiman [hey. i there any facebook messenger client for debian 10], In UT the Sailbook webapp allows you to use Facebook Messenger very well
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [In UT the Sailbook webapp allows you to use Facebook Messenger very well], the person already left the group
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [the person already left the group], Okey dokey
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Stereofont [The alternative is to say no to Facebook, WhatsApp, Spotify etc. A life change, …], The Futify beta is working well for Spotify premium accounts. Both Sailbook and Pesbuk work very well for Facebook.
<ubptgbot> Cathy Brittingham was added by: Cathy Brittingham
<ubptgbot> <Lorxu> @Stereofont [Agreed. Unless you get new friends 😀], Easier said than done tbh
<ubptgbot> <RichardApps> Is it worth buying an old cell phone to test ubuntu touch? If so, which would be the cheapest but with good performance to run ubuntu touch smooth?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @RichardApps [Is it worth buying an old cell phone to test ubuntu touch? If so, which would be …], Nexus 5 for 50 EUR up to 90 is ok I would say
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> If you can find one
<ubptgbot> <enigma9o7> There was recently a port released for my phone so I'm curious.
<ubptgbot> <enigma9o7> Can I run gtk desktop apps?
<ubptgbot> <enigma9o7> I've done the whole sailfishos chroot ubu xfce route, and thats ok.
<ubptgbot> <enigma9o7> but real ubuntu would be better.
<ubptgbot> <RichardApps> @Flohack [Nexus 5 for 50 EUR up to 90 is ok I would say], Thank you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @enigma9o7 [Can I run gtk desktop apps?], you can run legacy things in libertine; but don't expect them to be useful or usable on a phone
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> @alf22222 [Dekko2 works great for me. Better than many android clients], Works great on FP2, but still unusable on PP for now.
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> It is a beautiful mail client for sure
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> I agree and i can't wait for it to be available (and working) on PP.
<ubptgbot> ZikoLM13 was added by: ZikoLM13
<ubptgbot> <enigma9o7> @dohbee [you can run legacy things in libertine; but don't expect them to be useful or us …], The only info I could find related to libertine was about fonts, is that what you're referring too?  And why not modern things, and why not usable?
<ubptgbot> <enigma9o7> The problem with xfce in ubu chroot under sfos, at least in my opinion, is its slower cuz of that extra layer of complication, graphics arent accelerated etc
<ubptgbot> <enigma9o7> but I dont understand how it works
<ubptgbot> <enigma9o7> but I assume if phone itself running ubuntu without having to chroot to get it, then those same apps should work natively, right?
<ubptgbot> <enigma9o7> (stuff like libreoffice, firefox, retroarch,e tc)
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Desktop apps don't fit the phone screen
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> And you don't run the apps directly, they run inside a container.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @enigma9o7 [but I assume if phone itself running ubuntu without having to chroot to get it, …], it is not running ubuntu. it is running ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> apps that aren't made for phones don't work well on phones
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ubuntu touch is not a traditional linux distro; it is built specifically around the requirements of running on mobile devices
<ubptgbot> <enigma9o7> Understand that.
<ubptgbot> <enigma9o7> But the container thing sounds similar to what can be done in sfos, although i thought they used a container for a whole distro.  I only used the chroot method, but best way to get good browser...
<ubptgbot> chriscroome was added by: chriscroome
<ubptgbot> <enigma9o7> Does the container approach have full hardware accelerated video etc?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the video acceleration is unrelated to being in a container
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but no, Xmir does not have video accleration on android based devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it does have accelerated video on amd64 hardware using mesa though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (there was a demo of playing some steam game on an x86 system years ago)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the video acceleration issue on android may be solved in the future after migration to wayland client everywhere, and switching to Xwayland instead, but it's still early
<ubptgbot> <enigma9o7> how bout appimages, snaps, flatpaks, any of those work?
<ubptgbot> <flaburgan> hi everyone, when installing gst-droid as describe here https://forums.ubports.com/topic/3257/how-to-test-gstreamer-droid-based-camera-support-in-ubuntu-touch-for-halium-7-1-based-port apt froze and now I am in a weird state saying it is necessary to run `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<ubptgbot> <flaburgan> but the filesystem still is read only
<ubptgbot> <flaburgan> should I do I, or can I fix that with ubports-qa somehow?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @enigma9o7 [how bout appimages, snaps, flatpaks, any of those work?], no, not yet really. appimages or flatpaks /may/ be usable inside libertine container
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> you can first go into root dir, then do `sudo mount -o remount,rw /` then try again
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but really the thing is that legacy apps will not work well on phones regardless of how you install them
<ubptgbot> <flaburgan> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000 [you can first go into root dir, then do sudo mount -o remount,rw / then try agai …], so make the filesystem writable, and then try again what? install gst, or run dpkg —configure -a ?
<ubptgbot> Vern_Kuato was added by: Vern_Kuato
<ubptgbot> <flaburgan> I run dpkg configure, and it is stuck at the very same place than before: `Paramétrage de bluez (5.42+ubports5) ... … bluetooth stop/waiting`
<ubptgbot> <flaburgan> why is installing gst also installing new version of all those packages? I thought ubports-qa was done to avoid upgrading several packages at the same time
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @flaburgan [so make the filesystem writable, and then try again what? install gst, or run dp …], Yeah
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> if you kill the PID with bluez attached to it you can proceed forwards
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @flaburgan [why is installing gst also installing new version of all those packages? I thoug …], it's because `ubports-qa` does an upgrade, rather than only installing specific packages
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also please keep the discussion in one place i guess :)
<ubptgbot> <flaburgan> @dohbee [it's because ubports-qa does an upgrade, rather than only installing specific pa …], Yeah sorry, I thought after posting that the Q&A group was more appropriate, there are a lot of people here. Switching there.
#ubports 2020-07-02
<ubptgbot> Arun was added by: Arun
<ubptgbot> Subairi Swirty Computer was added by: Subairi Swirty Computer
<ubptgbot> <Lirrums> Hello everyone, I have a very important presentation and we chose UBports, I would like to know if anyone knows if I can install ubuntu touch on a vm? because I ask, because I don't have a smartphone with compatibility  😭
<ubptgbot> andrii_pankiv was added by: andrii_pankiv
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Lirrums [Hello everyone, I have a very important presentation and we chose UBports, I wou …], There was an emulator but afaik no more maintained nor usable with recent UT versions.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Qemu images are available on the build server iirc
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Bugs though
<ubptgbot> Kwoot was added by: Kwoot
<ubptgbot> JakeCherry97 was added by: JakeCherry97
<ubptgbot> <JakeCherry97> Hi guys! I'm interested in installing Lorimi on my 20.04 laptop. How can i do this ?
<ubptgbot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> nexus toolkit
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Lirrums [Hello everyone, I have a very important presentation and we chose UBports, I wou …], There is Jan's slideshow but that would be cheating, for sure
<ubptgbot> <floop2> @JakeCherry97 [Hi guys! I'm interested in installing Lorimi on my 20.04 laptop. How can i do th …], Lomiri is part of UT. I don't think it can be installed on Ubuntu.
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> Hi everyone, do the Ubports people know this link is down? https://ubuntu-touch.io/apps
<ubptgbot> <RichardApps> It's open-store.io
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> that one is working: https://ubuntu-touch.io/apps2
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> don't know where is the repository, but this should be reported ther
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> that one https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @floop2 [Lomiri is part of UT. I don't think it can be installed on Ubuntu.], It can be, though rather experimental still and certainly not a UT emulator
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @lduboeuf [that one is working: https://ubuntu-touch.io/apps2], this is also not working, error 404, i think a copuple of days ago there was a website maintenance, since then these links are not working.
<ubptgbot> <JanTapperWork> https://ubuntu-touch.io/apps
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Federica Galli [Hi everyone, do the Ubports people know this link is down? https://ubuntu-touch. …], Seems fixed now ^^
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Flohack [Seems fixed now ^^], thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Jan> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/RqjkXu0q.mp4
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> just saw the Patreon update about sales tax, and checked the Dutch tax rules, and it appears that the foundation should apply for Dutch "ANBI" status to recieve tax-deductable donations. is that something the foundation would be interested in?
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> @rogieroudshoorn [just saw the Patreon update about sales tax, and checked the Dutch tax rules, an …], foreign organisations cant apply for algemeen nut beogende instelling status
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> 1. Een algemeen nut beogende instelling is: …     a. een instelling – niet zijnde een vennootschap met in aandelen verdeeld kapitaal, een coöperatie, een onderlinge waarborgmaatschappij of een ander lichaam waarin bewijzen van deelgerechtigdheid kunnen worden uitgegeven – die: …         1. uitsluitend of nagenoeg uitsluitend het alge
<ubptgbot> meen nut beoogt; …         2. voldoet aan bij ministeriële regeling te stellen voorwaarden; …         3. gevestigd is in het Koninkrijk, in een andere lidstaat van de Europese Unie of in een bij ministeriële regeling aangewezen staat, en …         4. door de daartoe bevoegde inspecteur als zodanig is aangemerkt;
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> the foundation is german?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> https://www.belastingdienst.nl/wps/wcm/connect/bldcontentnl/themaoverstijgend/programmas_en_formulieren/aanvraag_anbi_buitenland
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> oh i stand corrected in that case
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> no problem, always better to get these things adressed asap
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> in fact, having an ANBI status is the only way to get tax deductable donations for a non-dutch foundation
<ubptgbot> chuphojatatha was added by: chuphojatatha
<ubptgbot> Vrushabha Chavadannavar was added by: Vrushabha Chavadannavar
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> While using the UBPorts installer, we can access the configuration file with a button to click on. Is there a way to find the URL of this config file without using the UBPorts installe
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> [Edit] While using the UBPorts installer, we can access the configuration file with a button to click on. Is there a way to find the URL of this config file without using the UBPorts installer?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @rogieroudshoorn [just saw the Patreon update about sales tax, and checked the Dutch tax rules, an …], After I donated (not through Patreon) I figured that out too. I have already informed Jan of the need for that. I believe he would forward it to Ewald who is dutch and is also in the foundation board.
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> @matv1 [After I donated (not through Patreon) I figured that out too. I have already inf …], i think (not sure) that you need to have a gevolmachtigde in the Netherlands
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> to register as a foreign non-profit in the Netherlands
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> not sure though
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> That is covered Ewald would qualify as such.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> anyway, its just a one-time thing. Shouldnt be that difficult I think
<ubptgbot> <matv1> we should probably take this over to the NL group anyway. Not that interesting for other folks :)
<ubptgbot> alfo2004 was added by: alfo2004
<ubptgbot> Antonio was added by: Antonio
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> didn't realize we had a dutch board member, sorry :)
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> @matv1 [we should probably take this over to the NL group anyway. Not that interesting f …], what NL group?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> arghh you didnt know ?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> https://t.me/UBports_NL
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> thanks
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Anghirrim [While using the UBPorts installer, we can access the configuration file with a b …], That? https://github.com/ubports/installer-configs/tree/master/v1
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> Is there an alternative app to Axolotl for Signal? Axolotl is ok, but receives only when open...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Federica Galli [Is there an alternative app to Axolotl for Signal? Axolotl is ok, but receives o …], No, there are no push notifications for Signal, as Openwhispersystems does not want to cooperate ^^
<ubptgbot> <Lorxu> Privacy for the masses
<ubptgbot> <Lorxu> Not for the privacy-conscious individual
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> installer-configs/oneplus3.json at master · ubports/installer-configs · GitHub … https://github.com/ubports/installer-configs/blob/master/v1/oneplus3.json
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Flohack that specific one yes. 😁
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Lorxu [Privacy for the masses], As long as you have iOS or the Google Play Store on Android
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Lorxu [Privacy for the masses], Well privacy and masses contradicts a lot unfortunately ^^
<ubptgbot> <Lorxu> @UniversalSuperBox [As long as you have iOS or the Google Play Store on Android], Exactly, only for the masses
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah okay, now it clicked in my brain
<ubptgbot> MrTiagoRSouza was added by: MrTiagoRSouza
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> anyone know what the ubports usbnet IP is by default?
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> im trying to troubleshoot and i can't remember to set a lan IP
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> dhcp is not available
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> nvm, i didn't scroll far enough up in the kernel messages
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> found it :)
<ubptgbot> <chuphojatatha> anyone to help me with wifi not working?
<ubptgbot> <chuphojatatha> [Edit] anyone can help me with wifi not working?
<ubptgbot> AmanReDX was added by: AmanReDX
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @chuphojatatha [anyone can help me with wifi not working?], Messages tend to get lost here unless answered quickly. I think you asked before? The forum is often better for support because the question stays in the thread. Which device?
<ubptgbot> <chuphojatatha> @Stereofont [Messages tend to get lost here unless answered quickly. I think you asked before …], Mi a3
<ubptgbot> <chuphojatatha> No I'm asking the first time😅
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not a completed port
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you might want to ask in https://t.me/ubports_porting instead
<ubptgbot> RK Group was added by: RK Group
<ubptgbot> Hos was added by: Hos
<ubptgbot> Bhim Kennedy was added by: Bhim Kennedy
<ubptgbot> Ian Madiana was added by: Ian Madiana
<ubptgbot> <MrTiagoRSouza> @erfanoabdi [<reply to media>], Moto g7+ ??
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> (Photo, 1280x821) https://irc.ubports.com/RuyZjjXm.png
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/sW5G5Ct7.png
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/HM7dXySG.png
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> What I got yesterday
#ubports 2020-07-03
<ubptgbot> <floop2> @RealDanct12 [What I got yesterday], Still waiting 😔
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @JakeCherry97 [Hi guys! I'm interested in installing Lorimi on my 20.04 laptop. How can i do th …], There was some ways, it might not work as expected
<ubptgbot> <Bhim Kennedy> https://cutt.us/OQAjZ
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @RealDanct12 [<reply to media>], wow. cool. that looks exactly like the 3D render I made for fun just before they shipped
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/iIUsTt0Y.png ok i'm losing productivity here. stop the addiction
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I didn't know it would actually ship without colour ha
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Grayscale printing is more inexpensive than full colour
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And it produced a beautiful result, if I may speak for Joan
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> Wow, looking at the pine subreddit, sooooo many eyes on ubports
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> The box design is beautiful in greyscale
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @RealDanct12 [<reply to media>], awesome, more pine :)
<ubptgbot> TROG ROGERS was added by: TROG ROGERS
<ubptgbot> sofia_re was added by: sofia_re
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Federica Galli [Is there an alternative app to Axolotl for Signal? Axolotl is ok, but receives o …], As a workaround you can disable background suspension for axolotl and leave it running.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @UniversalSuperBox [Grayscale printing is more inexpensive than full colour], More inexpensive - i hope you don't do that in code 😝
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @UniversalSuperBox [Grayscale printing is more inexpensive than full colour], [Edit] More inexpensive - i hope you don't do that in code 😜
<ubptgbot> Shazin27 was added by: Shazin27
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> Looking to try and build Ubuntu touch for my Samsung Note 5, I've got device & kernel trees for Android 9 & 10 (LineageOS 16 & 17.1), where do I get started? This video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nShXVDXM50A) seems to be following the Legacy porting guide using android 5.1 trees. Would I be able to do the same with android 9/10 tre
<ubptgbot> es?
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> @Shazin27 [Looking to try and build Ubuntu touch for my Samsung Note 5, I've got device & k …], Note 5 use Halium 7.1 is better.
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/building-halium-boot.html#fix-mounts … This guide is about building halium boot, is this the right source? (https://github.com/Halium/halium-boot)
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> yes.
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> Halium-9 need GSI.
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> Ah
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> I'll give it a shot with cm-14.1 trees :) Thanks for your help!
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> You're welcome, and if have Halium compiling problem, ask in Halium group or Rom developing group.
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> 👍 Will do, I should be following the halium docs for 7.1, right? And then the ubport guide to get ubuntu touch on halium?
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> Halium is based , ubports rootfs is system on it.
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> of course with other rootfs like plasma mobile can also be used.
<ubptgbot> awins was added by: awins
<ubptgbot> Onkar Wadke was added by: Onkar Wadke
<Beton> Hello, ubports.chat matrix server is not working, I can't connect to it from yesterday.
#ubports 2020-07-04
<Beton> ubports.chat matrix server still not working
<Victor> hi
#ubports 2020-07-05
<ikmaak> how long is stable v4 ota update on a pp supposed to take? i'm counting at 10+ minutes now..
<ikmaak> ow, i just got bitten by the 'installing...' button again. it does not mean it does someting, it is wating for user input.
<tfgbd_> Will you guys suport the HTC HD2?
<tfgbd_> It has Ubuntu 10.04 now.
<tfgbd_> Would I be able to upgrade and just add your repo?
